# Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/11



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

I will be said if Daniel Bryan does not get over in his home state today. That is all.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should be a good RAW. Hopefully tomorrow night cena comes out wearing Nexus attire & theme song!


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should be a good RAW. Hopefully tomorrow night cena comes out wearing Nexus attire & theme song!


Yeah, I really, really, really want him to wear the Nexus shirt lol.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

soxfan93 said:


> Yeah, I really, really, really want him to wear the Nexus shirt lol.


hell yeah!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus?


Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll cross my fingers that the "Danielson's BERRYDZ!" sentiment is given a swift response tomorrow night.

Looking forward to the next chapter in CeNexus. Miz as Raw Captain. And of course what would we do without Ted DiBiase, Jr. chasing Goldust around to get his Million $ Belt back?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk?


This would be amazing seeing as how I'm seeing this live tomorrow.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Want to see the official induction of Husky Harris & Michael McGillicutty into the Nexus.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Derek said:


>


lol I would totally caption this photo like this :

Wade [to John]: GO TO YOUR CAGE!!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Hoping we see Nexus beat down Orton, including a semi-reluctant AA from Cena.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Cena to be in full Nexus gear and Matt Hardy being drafted to Raw instead of Punk in a big swerve only to get squashed by Sheamus immediately after that.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> Want to see the official induction of Husky Harris & Michael McGillicutty into the Nexus.


What they said...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Just have the show open with Nexus' theme, they tease it and then Barrett and Cena walk to the ring side by side, both wearing full Nexus gear, with Cena looking all sad and frustrated. Pure gold.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk?


God I hope not. WWE shoudldn't have Punk wrestle anyone other than tag matches Truth/Bourne etc. Let him cut promos and save these great matches for PPV


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I just want the Cena/Nexus angle to be done already. We all know how it's going to turn out. They're practically rehashing the HBK/JBL angle from 2009.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Germ Incubator said:


> Hoping we see Nexus beat down Orton, including a semi-reluctant AA from Cena.


Yep, this is what I expect to happen to close the show. If not this week, definitely in the coming weeks.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Missing Link appearance plz, preferable related to CM Punk (if he moves).

And don't put his entrance in the advert break this time...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

CM12Punk said:


> Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk?


That's a Wrestlemania match if you ask me.


----------



## Redford (Oct 10, 2010)

Orton about to punt a member of Nexus until Cena is forced to make the save.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Germ Incubator said:


> Hoping we see Nexus beat down Orton, including a semi-reluctant AA from Cena.


I'm really thinking they will have Cena help Wade win the belt at BR and see if they can get him over as a heel by screwing Orton. This way they'll know if Orton can run with Raw's top face and have Cena as a heel for a while. If it fails they can still run with the reluctant helping Nexus from Cena.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

What time's the UK start? I might stream again considering last week's ep was pretty good (minus all the ads).


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I know i'm the only one here but i'm looking forward to DiBiase/Maryse/Goldust confrontation more than anything else in the show.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> I know i'm the only one here but i'm looking forward to DiBiase/Maryse/Goldust confrontation more than anything else in the show.


Not the only one. I am really looking forward to it too but mainly for the Goldust angle.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

RAW starts at 2am in the UK, yeah?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking forward to tonight. I hope we see Cena in Nexus gear completely this time, and I wonder how Punk will debut on RAW.

Also Cena has to have a bigger armband this week. That 'elbow band' looked annoying.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

♠Chip♠;8937878 said:


> RAW starts at 2am in the UK, yeah?


Correct.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Nexus shirt or he's not really a member.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

The Miz be name captain of team raw and The Miz announces there will be match on raw tonight to find out who will be on team raw.

David Hart Smith and Tyson Kidd vs Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso in a qualifying match.
David Hart Smith turn on Tyson Kidd.


CM Punk vs R-Truth in a qualifying match 

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus in a qualifying match.



John Morrison vs Mark Henry in a qualifying match.

it will be announces that Natalya will get a rematch for the diva title on raw next week.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

My prediction for RAW BR team: Miz, Sheamus, Punk, Morrison, Truth, Hart Dynasty


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Optikk said:


> Looking forward to tonight. I hope we see Cena in Nexus gear completely this time, and I wonder how Punk will debut on RAW.
> 
> Also Cena has to have a bigger armband this week. That 'elbow band' looked annoying.


Haha, I was thinking that the whole night last week. 
The no one in Nexus has big arms like that, now that Skip is out they could give that size to Cena. Haha.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I really dont see Cena in full Nexus gear tonight.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I really dont see Cena in full Nexus gear tonight.


I'm even leaning towards we'll never see him in full Nexus gear, just because the WWE is afraid Cena's merch won't sell as well then anymore. He'll probably continue to wear his purple shirt and cap, with the Nexus armband.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

when does the show start again, in one or two hours?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I actually want Miz to cash in MITB, I'm sick of ORton. I actually want MIZ to WIN.

What is the world coming to? fpalm


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The purple shirt has only just been released, so I don't know whether they will change or not.

If he does wear a Nexus shirt, I bet there will be alot more Nexus shirts in the crowd in the coming weeks


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking forward to tonights show. Last weeks I enjoyed but that is maybe because I'm a sucker for a Battle Royal.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Caesar TKoW said:


> I just want the Cena/Nexus angle to be done already. We all know how it's going to turn out. They're practically rehashing the HBK/JBL angle from 2009.


So we can all go back to whatever boring thing Cena and the rest of the WWE was doing before. OK.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Miz is RAW Team Captain

Qualifying Matches:

Evan Bourne and Mark Henry def. The Hary Dynasty
CM Punk def. R-Truth
John Morrison def. Alex Riley
Daniel Bryan def. William Regal
Sheamus def. The Great Khali

The Miz, Sheamus, Evan Bourne, Mark Henry, John Morrison, CM Punk and Daniel Bryan will be on team RAW.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Stream link anyone?


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

I knew Punk would be over on Raw soon. It's time for the age of Straight Edge.


----------



## Redford (Oct 10, 2010)

I could see Punk facing Orton tonight.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Wonder who will call Punk out over his 'Katie Vick' rant...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*sigh* no pizza tonight. 
Just a salad. Haha. Boring. 

This should be a good RAW. 
A lot of storylines developing.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

MNF is delayed(sadly) because of lightning

That should help the Raw ratings in the first hour


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> MNF is delayed(sadly) because of lightning


they do that?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

perro said:


> they do that?


OH snap. I was about to watch RAW, but you reminded me that the Jet's play tonight. Later skaters.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I must say vintage collection have out done themselves tonight... Mr. Fuji and Demolition -vs- Warrior, Santana and Martel.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If the RAW ratings are bad, I'm just waiting to see how many people will say it's cause Orton was on the show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking forward to tonight's show.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Anymore awesome Guest Hosts? Johnny Noxville was just riveting last week.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

perro said:


> they do that?


yea, if the weather is really bad and it's pretty bad right now


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan should get a nice big pop from his home state of Washington tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Here we go.



CM12Punk said:


> Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk?


That would be one awesome match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Muffins!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HERE WE GO!
CENEXUS!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

no fireworks? must be serious time


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The following may contain scenes and storylines not suitable for children"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ayo! Cena in full Nexus gear tonight please and the comedy style of last week thanks.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wait why is cena without nexus??


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Starting of with Cenexus, great reaction btw!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Never noticed that "Cena Approved" thing. Thinks he's Backlund now, eh? :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Starting off with Cena. Odds of him being forced into something by Nexus is 1:1


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

wtf is this shit?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

At least he's wearing his Nexus armband. Spiffing old chap.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What is going on??
He is Nexus! They are a team. He doesn't get to come out to his own theme. Haha.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn so many nexus signs lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Muffins!


You're either muffin or you're muffout!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Still really pissed off that he doesnt have the shirt and hat!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Give that man a Nexus shirt!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Stop playing to the fans Cena. Your a part of a heel stable.

Barrett: What was that?
Cena: What?
Barrett: That entrance! No You are Nexus. You go back there and do that entrance over again! But this time....No Playing To The Fans!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Take off the shirt!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I STILL BELIEVE!!

edit: never give up!!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LMAO AT KING AND MICHEAL COLE TRYING TO GIVE AN EXCUSE WHY CENA GETTING A MIX REACTION


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well it can't have been "You can't wrestle"


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> wtf is this shit?


And the rants begin too


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cry me a river already.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And there was me wishing Goldust would be out first to give the crowd a golden shower... of confetti! Dirty minded people.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"ive herd that a bunch that ain't nothing new" lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Stop playing to the fans Cena. Your a part of a heel stable.
> 
> Barrett: What was that?
> Cena: What?
> Barrett: That entrance! No You are Nexus. You go back there and do that entrance over again! But this time....No Playing To The Fans!


HAHAHAHA!

Yes Cena, it IS awkward. Haha


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena is a LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! he gave up last week. What a fuckface.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

i think he will wear the full nexus gear at BR


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

~420~


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cena must have the ears of a hound, because I've never heard one person chant "Never Give Up".


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

clap if you believe in fair..I mean Cena!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Good quality stream anyone? Mine's jumping.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Cena must have the ears of a hound, because I've never heard one person chant "Never Give Up".


The crowd chanted it last week.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Cena must have the ears of a hound, because I've never heard one person chant "Never Give Up".


Last week homeboi.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena doing a half shoot.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Cena fucks up the audience chant... LOL. "Never give up?" I thought it was "DON'T give up." Maybe I was hearing things....


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes Cena, you had the chance but Vince had other plans, so get over it and play with Nexus


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh man i might throw up ! why does cena always get bad material!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Not watching till my lunch break at uni tomorrow, what arm is Cena's 'N' band on?

I understand this seems an odd question...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the POP for Miz!!!!!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Miz coming to save us from that awful promo? Yes.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Interesting!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"I'm between a rock and a hard place"


HE SAID ROCK!


ROCKS COMING BACK!!

RIGHT GUYS!?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Miz <3


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I LOVE THIS GUY! HAPPY BDAY MIZ


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy birthday Miz!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy Swerve Mr. Russo! The Miz?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice. This show just got AWESOME!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole is going to give Miz a birthday present tonight.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Now here comes this joke.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

thank god Miz came to save this


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz came out so Cole would give him his b-day spankings


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GET IT MIZ!

I thought someone said Miz's birthday was the night of HIAC?
I'm glad we have the ultimate Miz fan, Michael Cole, to let us know what's real. Haha.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

today my is birthday too, does that mean i'm awesome like miz?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Miz's birthday was 3 days ago its not tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Is that The Shore?

Oh, it's Alex Riley.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice suit Miz. Alex Riley looks yummy.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn Miz got a bad sun burn lol


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Now for The Miz to own Cena - hopefully good times!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Cena fucks up the audience chant... LOL. "Never give up?" I thought it was "DON'T give up." Maybe I was hearing things....


It was definately never give up.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Never gonna give you up
> Never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you


Damn! Just got Rick Roll'd.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Miz better improve on last weeks promo battle on edge!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] Boring chant right before Miz's music came on...Cena isn't shit.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol miz is over


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena has to ask daddy's premission.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Miz sounds like a Poindexter--squeak squeak squeak


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

thats not PG! funny line though...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Urgh i see where this is going... Miz is gonna job to shitty Daniel Bryan.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Sidenote: Did anyone notice early on in the Cena promo had his white rapper accent back for a minute? was it just me?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

PLAYBOY IS PORNOGRAPHY



_That's not PG!_


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> [email protected] Boring chant right before Miz's music came on...*Cena isn't shit*.


But the top draw of the company.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

No, No, NO, No, NO. I'm captain! I called it first!:lmao


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

My god is Raw live from the Impact Zone tonight? Booing Cena, Popping Miz and Nexus.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> PLAYBOY IS PORNOGRAPHY
> 
> 
> 
> _That's not PG!_


We know.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lay down the law big W!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's the announcement that Nexus will be joining the Bragging Rights match?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Heels today have lost the knack to be themselves. They're so stereotypical now.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And now the band is complete


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena treated like a bitch. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Cena being a Wade's bitch


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm loving this!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I LOVE this segment...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol Cena is like a lil kid asking daddy permission to go to a party :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol I love how Everyone stares at Riley so weirdly


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

"WAY TO RUIN MY PLAN RILEY"


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

There goes the possibility of Miz cashing in at Bragging Rights. Thanks Riley.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Way to be Riley, way to be.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol alex riley


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"My name is Alex Riley 

i hate black people, goodnight"


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

riley got owned!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chriiiist!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Riley ruins the suprise!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone kill Cole


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wait, I thought Cole went to Smackdown.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And I quote!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I smell tag match


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

"Well there goes the element of surprise!" Good one Miz !


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cole gets crazy heat


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

monster heat for the laptop


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole getting X-pac heat


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Alex riley ' it wasn't my fault! the new snitsky!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

there are sum funny signs in the crowd lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

WHAT!?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

"Michael Cole (and i quote) SHUT UP" sign in the crowd


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Ton of heat for Cole


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Who is your daddy Cena!!! Who's your daddy!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well Seattle is the home of Microsoft, they don't approve of taking orders from a Mac.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Punk to captain!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay... a douchebag crowd...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Is that The Shore?
> 
> Oh, it's Alex Riley.


Now it makes sense why he targeted Jay lethal.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I swear to god Cena better not win


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

For the love of god i hope Miz beats Cena...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fine and Dandy!!! :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

So if Cena loses is he not on the Raw team?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

They already gave away the winner of the main event. You know Barrett's going to cost Cena.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> WHAT!?


Say what if you like to sleep with your sister.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Miz testing main event waters.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Fucking WHAT chants make me slightly less of an Austin mark.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cool, Cena's winning.

EDIT, FUCKING EDIT:


"A-RI"?

THE HELL, COLE


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And the Miz is going to get spanked by Nexus tonight.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Swag said:


> Punk to captain!


how the fuck


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LMAO AT BARRETT HEADBUTTING THAT FUCKER


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He fucking nutted him! :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol cena just watching


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ouch @ that headbutt!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

aRi? really?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

There goes Punk being captain.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What a headbutt! :O


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the hats still on. lol


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

UGH! "What" chants.....


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone find it ironic that Riley, Hennig, and Rotunda are all on RAW while Kaval is on Smackdown doing nothing.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

A headbut? lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

But Barrett is not going to allow that. 
It doesn't make sense. If Cena wins he can easily say no.
Nice headbutt!

Where the F is Nexus. They NEVER come out to help their members.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Riley = Crash Dummy :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Fucking WHAT chants make me slightly less of an Austin mark.


It's not his fault.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

really enjoyed the opening segment, the crowd's hot tonight


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SpazzWagon said:


> For the love of god i hope Miz beats Cena...


co-sign.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

WWE is really pushing Miz in people's faces. Let's hope it doesn't backfire on them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't like Barrett but that was a sick headbutt.

And to the guy who said something about the "WHAT?!" chants.

The shit is extremely popular and I think it's here to stay in wrestling, hell it was getting chanting at a TNA show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Fucking WHAT chants make me slightly less of an Austin mark.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

my god..I'm going to need a wet vac on this site when Cena turns full heel


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wade is a badass, he doesnt take shit


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Barrett putting bitch ass Cena in check! I LOVE IT!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Say what if you like to sleep with your sister.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Damn. That FU may have screwed up Riley. He landed wrong by bending his back on the fall instead of keeping it flat.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Woah serious help from Cena, but a bit late and Wade isn't happy, he is really getting in Cena's face! That looked good.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Hahah what a heatbutt barrets the fucking man!!! No nonsense heel dosen't back down. Seriously wades the first heel for a years that holds his own!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Not off to the greatest of starts....


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

that headbutt looked nasty, freaking barrett is stiff and i like it, sucks for the miz


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

see what happens when you have 4 guys who can talk very well open the show!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Riley screwed up the ending of NXT, botches his lines, gave away the element of surprise and I'm calling it, he'll cost Miz the match tonight.

I demand DEMAND someone make Wade and Cena bromance gif.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, American adverts are weird. Totally different to the usual Sky Sports ones.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

For the sake of Team RAW, The Miz better win. Would make sense to have a face team (The Big Show) vs. the heel team (The Miz).


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


>




That's fuckin glorious.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Christ, Barretts intense. Best heel in WWE IMO.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Well, American adverts are weird. Totally different to the usual Sky Sports ones.


They are usually pretty funny to be honest. You also missed out on the epicness of Charles Berkley!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> There goes Punk being captain.



why would anyone try to listen to someone who lost almost all of his matches of 2010?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Well, American adverts are weird. Totally different to the usual Sky Sports ones.


Our consumer society is a little strange. Certain hair gels and deodorants make women want to have sex with you.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Burger King breakfast is fucking huge. Jeezo.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Nexus will interfere in tonights match and cost Cena the opportunity


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Burn Notice rules!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

What th hell does nexxus be doing backstage when they have members getting their butts whipped?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the lighter side of nxt? there's a dark side?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

.....and we come back to the bland couple


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

joshman82 said:


> the lighter side of nxt? there's a dark side?


:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Adramelech said:


> Our consumer society is a little strange. Certain hair gels and deodorants make women want to have sex with you.


We have the same thing but instead of Axe, it's called Lynx. Exactly the same thing.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ted has the gheyest music of all time


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

I completely forgot how fucking awesome Goldust's finisher is.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

aww i dont get to hear ted awesome new music


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god....


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Finally a feud for Ted DiBiase. Good to see Goldust back on RAW. Surprisingly interested to see what happens. Let's go DiBiase !! Screw R-Fiction


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

obvious r truth win is obvious


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RIGHT TIME FOR ME TO GET CRUNK


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lol @ eve went from face of divas to valet


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

f*ckin hate this song

and i'm a R-Truth fan


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Eve looks awesome. . .


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I hope DiBiase wins.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at Eve.

Dibiase ftw.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's time to fire Eve.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So Eve is reduced to R-Truth's cheerleader? lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ugh...he gets no reaction. lol. why is eve wearing pants? if she's gonna dance, show off some leg. wtf?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I predict a R-Truth job to Debiase. Christ that new song is awful.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

R-Truths music is absolutely epic... he got a great pop too.


FUCK. EVES ASS. WOW.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, it's official, all of R-Truth's pops were cause of "What's Up"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Computer is muted, all I can focus on is bouncing chesticles.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Feckin LOL at Eve.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao The one guy with a sign is standing up and everybody else was sitting down and not giving a shit about Truth.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How did Eve Torres go from Divas champion to R-Truth cheerleader?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

R truth erm back to playing fifa on xbox


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

How is getting crunk PG?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Good, Goldust to show up again


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Fuck R truth. That is all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve must feel silly having to do that nonsense


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

I love Maryse's and Ted's faces. Pretty much sums up how everyone feels during R-Truth's intro.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I feel like I should be throwing 1 dollar bills at Eve.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

omg shut the hell up already


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Excuse me R-Fiction, only Fred Durst can make Rap-Metal relevant in 2010.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's rare that DiBiase is the more interesting character in a match...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So Eve seriously only comes out to dance to this horrible song. 
It's such awkward dancing cause you can't really dance to it.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

right time for me to FACEPALM fpalm


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Time for you to shut the fuck up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A walking backup dancer.
The fuck?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL AT COLE


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

DiBiase gets a jobber entrance so R-Truth has enough time to sing his entire horrible song, fantastic.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Eve dancing to shitty Ron Killings entrance like she has spina bifida.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Owned. :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Truth might have to go back to What's up if he wants to be over again.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole: is it over? lol.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear Eve, 

You look fucking stupid. Please stop dancing.

Thank you.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes! Cole ripping on R-Truth's entrance lol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I feel sorry for Eve
I mean its like theres no point for her anymore


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did Cole just say "I'm crunk enough"?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Panther said:


> I feel like I should be throwing 1 dollar bills at Eve.


Throw nickels, they hurt more.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Fire at Heart said:


> Hahah what a heatbutt barrets the fucking man!!! No nonsense heel dosen't back down. Seriously wades the first heel for a years that holds his own!


By doing a runner and letting Cena deal with the two men in the ring? By doing nothing in the royal rumble last week except hiding behind Cena?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Did Cole just say "I'm crunk enough"?


Why yes he did.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Throw Pennies at her. Nickels aren't worth it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you WWE for seeing the light. Divas should be valets.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

In case you missed it the 1st time , fuck R truth. That is all.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

My Maryse deserves better than this..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Apparently King doesn't watch NXT. Haha.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> Excuse me R-Fiction, only Fred Durst can make Rap-Metal relevant in 2010.


this. lol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Black ref!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Eve should start dancing like this:


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Say what you want about R-Truth's entrance but that black ref LOVED IT


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And the crowd groans, not because of a near fall but because they were about to hear R Truths theme again.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Why are either of these fucks even in a match for a bragging rights team spot? They both aren't worthy of being on any sort of "dream team" set to win the match....


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Shut up Lawler, you don't watch Smackdown.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

why are either of these bums gonna be on team raw? geez


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I like how the crowd still responds to "What's up?" but has no idea what to do during his new entrance.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> I feel sorry for Eve
> I mean its like theres no point for her anymore


Has it ever been a point for her? Even when she was champ she was awful


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I mark for Goldust's music!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> right time for me to FACEPALM fpalm


LOL epic


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Goldust has just made it interesting slightly.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Auxana can shatter my dreams anytime


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Lie Detector? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goldust just got a POP! 
That's what I'm talking about. 
Although I wish the lights would have went gold.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Gayest finisher in WWE history


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, for a second there I thought ''Trish?!'' :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aksana & Goldust! Bring it.


----------



## herebestu (Mar 31, 2007)

I like that ref, always lots of divas around


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

GOLDUST!! 

That music makes me mark every time! :L


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why didn't they just have him pinned by the roll up? lolwut?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Marked Out for Goldust.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh great, now we have R-Truth on team Raw.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WAIT...was that truths finisher? thats it..i'm going back to calling him k kwikk


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

FUCK! That jackass is on team RAW.... they gonna lose with him on the team. He will distract and demoralize the whole team with his shitty entrance


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy shit, I thought Aksana was Maryse for a second.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

wow Goldust got a decent pop out of that. And there's the new Marlena.

Horrible finisher for R-Truth.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn straight King!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Even though DiBiase lost, which is dumb, at least it sort of furthered the feud w/ Goldust. Screw you R-Fiction.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

She's dancing again, and he's joining her. Oh dear god. I may slit my wrists.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Stick to dancing Eve, leave the wrestling to Natalya.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jesus. They are clowns.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Jesus, can someone tell Eve to stop doing whatever that is supposed to be?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fpalm R-Truth is on Team Raw. but then again, it was either him or TDJr., so either way it was lose-lose.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Throw nickels, they hurt more.


Now that you mention it, I have a bunch of pennies that are just taking up space in my car.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> wow Goldust got a decent pop out of that. And there's the new Marlena.
> *
> Horrible finisher for R-Truth.*


it looks flashy that's good enough for the audience


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

u know r truth sucks when i was rooting for ted.
even though i knew zooface would go over


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

joshman82 said:


> WAIT...was that truths finisher? thats it..i'm going back to calling him k kwikk


yeah that's his finisher, it's called the Lie Detector.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Wait till R Truth becomes the first black WWE champion, and countless Lie Detector's every week.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Commercials better not be like last week.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

bme said:


> yeah that's his finisher, it's called the Lie Detector.


Well , my finisher is called the Gaydar , it beeps like crazy when R truth is on my TV


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm shocked there were no adverts in between the match! 

Was alright I suppose. But Truths new entrance is even worse than before - not sure how that's possible


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Now guys don't take the piss out of Eve, it's not her fault she just came back from electric shock treatment!


----------



## herebestu (Mar 31, 2007)

not sure but I think I have seen more wrestling so far tonight than I did the whole of last weeks raw.

adverts are starting to piss me off again though :cuss:


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

What's the over under on heel smarks on this thread getting pissed when faces win? Seriously, just go outside.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seemed kind of inevitable who was going to win once Goldust turned up, they probably should have had dibiase lose by the roll up there.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I guess we'll know who gets eliminated first


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there some strange correlation with Raw and the amount of 5 hour energy adverts they show?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Red has Morgan Freeman in it! I have to see it now.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

When is the next PPV? This coming weekend or in 2 weeks? Got lost


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> I'm shocked there were no adverts in between the match!
> 
> Was alright I suppose. But Truths new entrance is even worse than before - not sure how that's possible


whats up was Catchy

get crunk is just bleh


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

3 weeks now isn't it?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay! Mr Men ad on Sky Sports. The theme song fills my heart with good things. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEzTTfhLcwA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Is there some strange correlation with Raw and the amount of 5 hour energy adverts they show?


they are probably sponsors for them


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

This cowgirl on Hardees makes me drool. I'm in love!!!


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> 3 weeks now isn't it?


You talking about how long the commercials have been going on for right?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

R-truth wins at least 2 rap grammys


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

ted dibiasi disgusts me


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

The E needs to bring back Velocity just to have a place to keep R-Truth from ruining Raw.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That guy was there the last time Raw was in this place!!! :lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh god. 3rd bad wrestler in a row. JoMo.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

morrison to win..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hippie


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SatanX said:


> When is the next PPV? This coming weekend or in 2 weeks? Got lost


in 2 weeks


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I know I'm late, but fuck, Eve looked so damn good.

And John Morrison is here.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bearded Morrison > ALL


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh Morrison, have you never heard of a method called shaving??


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Morrison has this won I suppose


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Morrison will win


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Tyson Kidd? JoMo will win then.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Morrison gets the "W"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tyson Kidd just screams future endeavored.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol If Tyson Kidd wins ....

i don't know
i just don't know


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Morrison got a bigger pop than his opponent :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lolwut


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Panther said:


> Bearded Morrison > ALL


Even Mike Knox? Oh and Tyson about to job. Could be a good match though.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmm, outcome predictable?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Morrison to win possibly match of the night.

Mike Knox my grandmother calls the "Bearded Bastard" all fun!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

this should be a good match


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I wonder who's winning this :shocked:


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Smith to cost Kidd the match..


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL 

no Bret Hart = no pop


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Come on Johnny boy, just rip that stupid hair out of his head. Please.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Earlier today? :lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

My God, the suspense here is killing me....


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cole made a reference to the Seattle Sonics, I used to support them when they existed.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoping Tyson Kidd will win, doubt it though.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Face vs Face?

DH nowhere to be found eh? I smell interference!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

DH Smith to show up and turn on Kidd.... awesome...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

DH to cost tyson...ouch, nice kick


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..face vs face...with Smith costing Tyson


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Wonder whos winning this


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So the break up is actually starting.
STUPID STUPID STUPID


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

God I hope we won't be cursed with a Daniel Boring appearance tonight.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Morrison vs. Kidd should be good.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Alright then, who the fuck faces Daniel Bryan at Bragging Rights?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I remember these two having a good match late last summer on SD


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

This should be an awesome match between two great in-ring competitors!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Another pointless tag team break-up.

Someone tell Tyson Kidd to stop screaming.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> God I hope we won't be cursed with a Daniel Boring appearance tonight.


I'm afraid we will and I'm afraid he will be on Team Raw.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Kazz said:


> Hmm, outcome predictable?


Possibly... now they mentioned they could not find the other one... it is probable to expect and interference


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Tyson wrestling good tonight. Love how he's putting more "omph" in his performance.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Like i said, Morrison being one of the final 4 in the battle royale will get a passing mention.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Morrison and Hart haters: Watch and see real pro wrestling at it's best.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Adramelech said:


> Another pointless tag team break-up.
> 
> Someone tell Tyson Kidd to stop screaming.


the screaming sells the intensity


----------



## herebestu (Mar 31, 2007)

I might mark if DH comes out wearing the union jack robe walking a bulldog


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What were they chanting?? Sounded like Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I wish someone would just shave the fur clit or whatever the fuck that thing is on Kidd's head.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why are they breaking up the Hart Dynasty? WHY?!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Tyson is outworking Morrison with ease


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

he needs to completely shave his head, he looks like a fucking idiot


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Bapetacular said:


> Alright then, who the fuck faces Daniel Bryan at Bragging Rights?


Mr Ziggles.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Its time to get crunk


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tyson looks good, i thought it was gonna be a squash..


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

omfg what a move


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I'm afraid we will and I'm afraid he will be on Team Raw.


Thankfully the match will be lead by Miz so the awesomeness will mask all the boring protruding from the United States Champion.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Kidd is capable of putting on very good matches


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

nice C4, match was ok


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

lol @ the "ASK HIM" sign when he had the sharpshooter on


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol good match


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Face team looks like led by miz then.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

C4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Goood match


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE. havent seen that move lately.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Although predictable, that was a good match


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

pow right in the kisser


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh shit the c4!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Isn't that Paul Burchill's old move?

But oh well.

Who really remembers him?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

If you were surprised by that outcome raise your hand


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

lol So much for Smith costing Kidd


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

That finisher is WAY better than Starship Botch.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

You can say whatever you want but Jomo is fucking awesome and you people know it even if you don't admit it


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Is it just going to be Team WWE from Summerslam with Miz replacing Cena?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I fucking hate it when that happens, typing on here and I miss the finish  Screw you dual monitors!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Horrible


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

C4/Standing Moonsault Side Slam!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DH Smith will show up on smackdown with a suit proclaiming that it is his time.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome finisher. 

*insert weekly "morrison can't wrestle" comment here...*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's that SICK move!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Chronic iLL said:


> Its time to get crunk


more like time to get PUNK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, let's see you do a move like that with someone like Sheamus or Orton.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Is that Paul Burchill's old C4 finisher?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAl50Mda3TY&feature=related


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

thealphacolt said:


> C4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What you on dude? Lasted like 5 minutes........ Wasn't that good.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

That match was awesome haha, becoming a bit of a mark for Tyson Kidd despite him being owned by Michael Cole a few weeks back.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

woah that was a nice finish.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The physics of that move are insane.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Good match, both guys are very good in the ring.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey JoMO, Paul Burchill wants his finisher back!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

morrison and truth are like the default jobbers for all the "teams" that have 5 guys


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

is that the move burchill used to use?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So, it's pretty much the faces (RAW) vs the heels (SD) again??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

McGillicutty looks like my brother in law :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

F yeah Burchill.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

I blinked and i missed john Morrison's C4 the first time thank god for replays.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DON'T YOU DARE ASK MCGUILICUTY TO SPEAK!!! Please!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Tarver is out.. damn


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Morrison-vs.-Kidd will DEFINITELY be the Match of the Night.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Otunga looks like a dumb kid doing work experience as a WWE star.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Otunga looks turned on.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Another alright match. Awesome finish 

Morrison ftw

EDIT: No Tarver?  bah. And 2 faces already on Team RAW!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome Gabriel and Orton!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nexus is so tired which is disappointing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Crisp match, ending everything, it gelled!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

haha otunga, anything to avoid a singles match.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL... Otunga getting owned


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot randy vs gabriel


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Gabriel main eventing again. Awesome! Otunga knows if he botched against Orton he'd be endeavoured!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nexus already has a "B" Team now.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

really ?, Barrett made a deal behind his group's back.

I heard Tarver was takin out because he was injured but damn, can the group survive at least after WM.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

otunga= pussy
Gabriel= badass? wat lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gabriel in action, nice.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Otunga wimping out and putting Gabriel on the spot


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Please bring back Tarver. I'm begging you.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Cena's cap is just waiting for him in the wardrobe *___*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I love Otunga.

Why the hell would the Nexus guys put up with getting bullied by Barrett? 

Whendid the whole point of the group change?


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Your time is coming Otunga...you'll soon join Tarver and Young


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol freaking otunga, starting to like him more and more every week, the way he talks back to barrett, good stuff


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

O shit, Otunga playing mastermind? I'd love to see that angle.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I'll take him on, I'll beat him too. But no-one wants to see me wrestle so Gabriel?''


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> FUCK! That jackass is on team RAW.... they gonna lose with him on the team. He will distract and demoralize the whole team with his shitty entrance


so angry :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THANK GOD! We're safe from having to watch Botchtunga wrestle. That was a close one.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

bme said:


> really ?, Barrett made a deal behind his group's back.
> 
> I heard Tarver was takin out because he was injured but damn, can the group survive at least after WM.


I'd be very surprised if they last past Survivor Series. 
Which is very sad.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

How can you not like Doughnuts?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet! Orton vs. Gabriel!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why can't Joe DiMaggio have a donut like everyone else?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cal needs you, Mike.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

This weeks Raw has a good card.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Otunga breaks away from Nexuses with Slater and Gabriel causing a Nexuses vs Nexuses war. That would be awesome.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

YRAH YEAH DONT WORRY GABRIEL MAN WE GOTCHO BACK



Otunga's either gonna betray Gabriel or do something to make him lose.
Afterall, RANDY FUCKING ORTON, THE WWE CHAMP is not losing.

Damn it, it's as if I were reading a book, and one of the pages told me "By the way, 50 pages later, this will happen". Ugh


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Having a laugh?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Santino's opponent joins Morrison and Truth.....wait Ryder with the jobber entrance.....oh no....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Santino getting some TV time.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Hey JoMO, Paul Burchill wants his finisher back!


He can get away with it cause not only Burchill is un-employed but no one remembers him.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

COBRA ALERT


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryder to win please!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

fuck i want santino to win i dont care who hes up against


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

if ryder loses to santino ...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ryder on the team?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Wtf at these two lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Please let Ryder win


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ryder or Santino... What a joke.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why?

Ryder please win tonight


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No awesome Zack Ryder entrance?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Woo Woo Woo! Sup Ryder!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay...........I really don't know who will win LOL!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Woo Woo Woo! You Know It!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

WWWYKI!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Santino vs Ryder. I really can't choose.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Santino vs Ryder

Team Raw is awesome.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Punk interferes. Calling it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ryder gets a jobber entrance to santino?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

fuckin HUGE chant for Santino!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

T-Shirt Time


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Make Santino heel please WWE.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Santino vs. Ryder? Hell yeah! 

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Please let Zack win! As much as I love Santino, I want Ryder to reveal his inner awesomeness reeking.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

did Santino just get more over than 90% of the faces of the WWE


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole just owned Zack. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

did cole say t-shirt time? oh god


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

so we are bound to have one comedy jobber on the team.

Let's hope it's the talented and entertaining zack ryder. WWWYKI


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Time for the COBRA


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah. . . the RAW All-Star team.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ryder to win, and refuse to fight Edge at Bragging Rights!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

santino is hella over. wow. king, cole whats a tool? people call you a tool all the time. lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

When you're getting the jobber entrance to Santino, that's when it's sad. 

I'm really loving the Santino chants. 
Come on WWE capitalize on that! And not with pointless tag/single matches.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

goo punk


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Rock Appreciation Night was in Seattle and apparently they appreciate Santino too. Beautiful


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Woo Woo You KNow IT!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

loved how santino got more love from the crowd than cena did, SANTINO! SANTINO! SANTINO!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ryder vs Edge?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

COBR!!!

edit: OMFG OMFG OMFG


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Black ref... yup, a girl's match. LOL


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And Santino wins...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WWWYKI


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Santino with the sliding D!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Y2Joe said:


> Sweet! Orton vs. Gabriel!


450 into and RKO!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

what a joke

screw you wwe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LMFAO Santino is on team Raw.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

....DAMN


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fpalm... that is all I have.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Black ref is getting a lot of action tonight......


Santino actually won with the cobra. fpalm


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

What a joke of a team Raw is going to be.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

............................................... speechless


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Remember when Zack Ryder was a WWE Championship contender? Me either


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cobra > the Viper!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Man, I called that Cobra so hard.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Christ. They don't care anymore.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fpalm:hmm::side::faint::cussin:


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

R truth and Santino on bragging rights team? Raw WILL lose at the PPV :no:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tamina would WRECK Santino.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hahaha Ryder is the biggest jobber in history.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

santino being on the team is a worse idea than rtruth


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Santino wins!!! Poor Ryder.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

SANTINO WINS! SANTINO WINS!


YES!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am irritated. Ryder was pretty fucking good on ECW last year.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Santino over Ryder? REALLY?!?! Arg


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow santino is such a pimp


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"It's like Animal Planet!"

:lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the cobra is legit now


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Wait, now a finger poke is a finisher? Hey, look, it's Chyna!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Team Ram is looking like complete dog shit.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

damn, why is Santino soo damn pimping?? 3 divas in 3 years man.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

oshit, tha didnt just happen...did it? :L


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ryder jobs to Santino...:no:


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of Ryder but..no one deserves that, no one.

And Team RAW isn't looking to be much of a powerhouse is it? lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the team so far...?

Atrocious.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TAMTINO!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey, I'd pick Santino over Bryan.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Team Ram is looking like complete dog shit.


What about Team Sheep?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I remember when Santino used to be a mega heel Intercontinental Champion badass.



Surprised his entrance hasn't changed into something saying "ISSA DA COBRA! *music starts playing*"


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

I dunno whys everyone moaning u want the miz to win, so he's gonna have a face team which he talks down.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hoping for swerve where Miz wins captain spot and kicks everyone off the team and replaces them all with the guys who lost the matches


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Tamina looked great tonight...and that was a great Thesz Press.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Really Cole? Tampina? Brink back Mideon and we can have Tampon!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Awful team so far.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Smackdown gain an early advantage.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Rofl, 2 midcarders and a jobber.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW, Daniel Bryan not making an apereance until the 2nd hour?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow zack ryder career is offically dead, in other news, when was the last time santino was ever in a ppv match o.o


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

santino is on the raw team...wow...OK...


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't mind Santino on team Raw, don't mind seeing a little comedy added to the match.

Guess they're doing the Beth/Santino thing with Tamina and Sanitno.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a fucking joke. Just do Ryder a favour and release him.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

If any wrestler should be a jobber it's Drew McIntyre. At least Ryder can wrestle, plus he never got his ass kick by a girl.


----------



## herebestu (Mar 31, 2007)

that was so bad I marked for the adverts


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Zack Ryder job to the Cobra?

<---

And What's-her-ass coming back after like a month to continue this long forgotten angle with Santino? Is creative just reaching into the back and throwing anything it grabs at the screen?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ryder needs to go to ROH or the new florida promotion, he can wrestle and talk


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I remember Santino winning the IC title as "The Fan". You know, before he was made to be a joke. He wasn't bad then.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope all of team raw gets replaced just like all of team smackdown got replaced last year


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I predict epic RKO during Randy Orton vs. Justin Gabriel. 450 Splash into RKO ? I'd go nuts.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ryder jobs to Santino...:no:


(sigh) ridiculous.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

I say fuck it and put both mid card champions on the teams, would save Raws shit team to have Daniel Bryan aleast.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> If the RAW ratings are bad, I'm just waiting to see how many people will say it's cause Orton was on the show.


Jets vs. Vikings (two of the NFL best)


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Wait, now a finger poke is a finisher? Hey, look, it's Chyna!


First time i've seen him beat someone with it.
it's his finisher on WWE Smackdown vs RAW 2011 so...


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

What the fuck.. Santino? Really? No doubt Hornswoggle will qualify on SD after watching that. Orton


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ryder should have won, Santino hasn't been entertaining for 2 years.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bapetacular said:


> I say fuck it and put both mid card champions on the teams, would save Raws shit team to have Daniel Bryan aleast.


It would make it shitter.....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kayfabe-wise, wouldn't Show squash the Raw team so far by himself? (Not that Ryder over Santino would have changed that, but pro-wrestling booking makes my brain collapse in on itself like a dying star these days.)


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> Hoping for swerve where Miz wins captain spot and kicks everyone off the team and replaces them all with the guys who lost the matches


That would be incredibly retarded.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> Hoping for swerve where Miz wins captain spot and kicks everyone off the team and replaces them all with the guys who lost the matches


Haha, I don't think that would help at all.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> It would make it shitter.....


It's getting old.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Everton vs Liverpool this weekend? that'll be hilarious


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Bapetacular said:


> I say fuck it and put both mid card champions on the teams, would save Raws shit team to have Daniel Bryan aleast.


I actually see them doing a United States vs. Intercontinental Championship match Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck off with a Linda McMahon campaign ad.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

A LINDA MCMAHON PROMO!!! :lmao AMERICAN TV IS AWESOME!!! :L:L


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Why are they having a Survivor Series type match a PPV before Survivor Series?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Bummed that Santino/Ryder was so short. Could have been a very good match, but I guess Jimmy Snuka doing the cobra is more important than wrestling.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Orton>Nexus


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

All you haters can suck a dick.

Santino would wrestle rings around Zach Toolbag if the shitty E bookers would let him.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Going by WWE booking Zack Ryder will win the next MITB


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What happened there?


----------



## herebestu (Mar 31, 2007)

champion midcard ????
did i miss something


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I call 3 RKO'S....each


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> I remember Santino winning the IC title as "The Fan". You know, before he was made to be a joke. He wasn't bad then.


Didn't he beat Umaga when he was still destroying everyone?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I didn't see a Linda McMahon Promo


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see some tit-shaking RKO's!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Why are they having a Survivor Series type match a PPV before Survivor Series?


I've never understood that either. Makes no sense.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

So so far Big Show -vs- Truth, Morrison and Santino. Yeah SD got it won.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

I like how ryder thought he was the new shit on ECW for retiring tommy dreamer, now he's jobbing to santino...from the cobra!!! I guess it's time to put down that fake ass Jersey Shore wannabe:gun:


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> It's getting old.


Actually don't see anything in him dude. Don't hate.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW!
3 N's. 
It just looks sooooooo weak. 

Although the poses they come up with each time they lose a member have been awesome. Haha. 
I want those as an avatar but can't find them.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

thealphacolt said:


> Orton>Nexus


co-sign.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

how do people like randy ortons music, shit sounds like nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

massive pop for orton


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Aw man Orton. time to change the channel.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> I actually see them doing a United States vs. Intercontinental Championship match Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler.


Could and should be saved for Survivor Series or maybe Wrestlemania.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Randy Orton: The Face of the WWE! Finally!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Time to see Gabriel to put another great match!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like Santno got more pop than either Orton or Cena... LOL


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Goodbye Ratings [/Troll]


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I expect this to be the lowest 15 minutes in terms of ratings of the night.....


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

well, i think were about to see at least 3 rkos


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Randy Boring got a haircut. nice.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

orton: "get the fuck out the way, you know i go up that same turnbuckle!"


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> So so far Big Show -vs- Truth, Morrison and Santino. Yeah SD got it won.


At least Morrison is great.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

thealphacolt said:


> That would be incredibly retarded.


Well put it this way. Replacing Morrison would be the only one not retarded. But replacing the shit entrance and the Cobra? Think that's retarded?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Actually don't see anything in him dude. Don't hate.


That's fine dude, but promoting it in almost every post is a bit much.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol he helped Orton out? Fail cole...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I expect this to be the lowest 15 minutes in terms of ratings of the night.....


guy you arent funny and nobody likes you.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Randy has brought the wristbands back. DISLIKE.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The laugh of the viper


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nexus seems to lose 1 member every 2 weeks. Poor guys.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Uh oh, Randy Orton is out! Time for the heel smarks to bitch about him even though they loved him less than a year and a half ago.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And I thought Wendy's was 24 hours, well tonight it's closing early.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> WOW!
> 3 N's.
> *It just looks sooooooo weak*.
> 
> ...



I would say two of those Ns are in fact weak... Just Gabriel is saved there


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Orton is going to run to the back and RKO them anyway.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Gabriel has a star-shaped earring. ROFL


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Orton gets in trouble and they kick Nexus out...convenient.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

thealphacolt said:


> Uh oh, Randy Orton is out! Time for the heel smarks to bitch about him even though they loved him less than a year and a half ago.


can you somehow prove this ?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh come on, I want to see this damn match.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Now we know why Slater and Otunga are just minions. They take orders from anybody. Even zebras.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> Uh oh, Randy Orton is out! Time for the heel smarks to bitch about him even though they loved him less than a year and a half ago.


lots of people have always hated him. whats there to like, guy sucks. dont get mad cause not everyone loves your greasy boy toy fantasy as much as you do.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

@JoeyStyles said:


> Zack Ryder reminds me of MTV's Jersey Shore. By the way, who do you think is dumber, Jersey Shore's Ronnie or whomever writes TNA?


Joey Styles


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

thealphacolt said:


> Uh oh, Randy Orton is out! Time for the heel smarks to bitch about him even though they loved him less than a year and a half ago.


Did you sign up just to criticize everybody?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

those blueberry biscuits are good at BK


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

anybody know if CM Punk is supposed to show up tonight??


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so is gabriel gonna get any offense in?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

vintage orton


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

VINTAGE ORTON

In before RKO from 450 splash.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

damn gabriel getting almost no offense lol


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> anybody know if CM Punk is supposed to show up tonight??


i wish he'd show up now and give orton the pepsi plunge, please punk save us from this shit.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

"Vintage Randy Orton"

:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Owned.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The Cobra on Big Show :lmao. Show just stands there like "was that meant to hurt" before throwing him through to the 5th row.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> Now we know why Slater and Otunga are just minions. They take orders from anybody. Even zebras.












lololol


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

How good would a match between Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel be? That would be awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

To the n00b who called Randy Orton Randy Boring.


Screw you. There is only one guy who can hold the last name Boring and his name is Daniel.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> To the n00b who called Randy Orton Randy Boring.
> 
> 
> Screw you. There is only one guy who can hold the last name Boring and his name is Bryan.


Why is this kid raging?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

bme said:


> can you somehow prove this ?


haha here's one right here.

Pretty much this is how it is. The only time the heel smarks won't bitch and moan is when the heel they want to blow is champion. However if that heel became a babyface one week the heel smarks shit on him the next. They always hate the wrestler everybody loves. The poor babies.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> To the n00b who called Randy Orton Randy Boring.
> 
> 
> Screw you. There is only one guy who can hold the last name Boring and his name is Bryan.


stop trolling


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

Butt-to-face for Orton haha


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Orton has no idea how to make other wrestlers look good.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Gabriel > Kingston


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> those blueberry biscuits are good at BK


How much are they?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> To the n00b who called Randy Orton Randy Boring.
> 
> 
> Screw you. There is only one guy who can hold the last name Boring and his name is Bryan.


bryan would tie orton in a knot and kick his fuckin head in. get out of here with that shit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I marked for the Ask Him sign.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Danielson would make Orton look like a fool in the ring. If it was just a straight-up free-style wrestling match with no scipts


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's a guy with a "ASK HIM!" sign.

Damn I miss Jericho.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice broner there randy


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

C'mon referee... Ask him!!


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

"ASK HIM!" sign = Win


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Randy Orton is so boring he makes his opponents do rest holds on him.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

vanderhevel said:


> bryan would tie orton in a knot and kick his fuckin head in. get out of here with that shit.


Maybe in your little perverted fantasy, but we adults live in the real world.

Go back to playing Smackdown vs. Raw with that unrealistic shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

olympiadewash said:


> Danielson would make Orton look like a fool in the ring. If it was just a straight-up free-style wrestling match with no scripts


And Angle would make Daniel look like shit...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

5 moves of doom


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> bryan would tie orton in a knot and kick his fuckin head in. get out of here with that shit.


Mark.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt Hardy is so fat when he falls down the stairs its like the ending to Eastenders. Nothing to do with anything, but UK users will get it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was thinking of bringing an "ASK HIM!" sign to Raw when I go on November 1st, but I hate bringing signs...

(Other side would say "Muffins")


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Maybe in your little perverted fantasy, but we adults live in the real world.
> 
> Go back to playing Smackdown vs. Raw with that unrealistic shit.


shouldnt you be jerking off on your randy orton action figure right about now?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> And Angle would make Daniel look like shit...


Finally! Someone else who see's it!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wish orton would learn a new move or two


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

That scoop slam is so rapid.


COLE WHAT THE HELL.
"It's like he's hearing voices in his head!"

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH HE STILL LANDED ON HIM! LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Orton Botched.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

STUPID!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

there goes the end of gabriel's finisher


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WHAT THE!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Orton botch!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL what a botch right there


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That did not look planned...


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

dont think that was on purpose


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow! That was an awesome spot!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

fucking ouch


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

STUPID STUPID STUPID


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus ouch! Botch?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

SACK ORTON FOR BOTCH! HAHA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

he's fired :lmao


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol Ouch...that looked somewhat painful


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That'll be on the next Botchamania.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holy shittttt


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Orton botches the dodge. Haha!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

InB4 Gabriel gets fired.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit....Orton going to bitch about Gabriel now?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL Gabriel botched on Orton his career is fuckin OVER


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Was that a botch?


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Holding that arm like that... nexus down to 3+ cena.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

well, looks like gabriel is gonna get fired. so long justin.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> And Angle would make Daniel look like shit...


i dont see how Bryan is Angles superior


Shit there goes gabriels career.......


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NOT GOOD! OW!!!!!!
CRAP!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thought that was a botch but maybe not. Seems fine now


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> And Angle would make Daniel look like shit...


Random Line of the Night.

450 Splash botch.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Matt Hardy is so fat when he falls down the stairs its like the ending to Eastenders. Nothing to do with anything, but UK users will get it.


dum dum dum dum duh duh duh duh duh


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Gabriel= Future endeavored.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao wow they messed that up.


----------



## herebestu (Mar 31, 2007)

am I the only one that reminisces of his dad wearing the cast whenever randy orton wrestles....

probably


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Welp, so long, Gabriel. 'Sa good run while it lasted, eh?


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY orton your my hero


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Orton Botched on Gabriel, not Gabriel botched on Orton.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

lol at orton stripping gabriel


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww Orton gonna get mad in the back and demand Justin to get release/punish.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I would laugh my ass off if justin stood up and started yelling stupid stupid stupid at orton


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

lol at Orton, can't even roll out of the way now?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

It would be great if Gab called him stupid...

and a superpowered RKO


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

that really looked painful.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

orton is gonna be screaming stupid stupid stupid to gabriel backstage


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> And Angle would make Daniel look like shit...


repped for speaking the truth. I don't mind DB, but :lmao at these marks that think he's better than Angle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Definitely Orton's fault.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol at the Wade Barrett caw


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao A CAW for Barrett.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Was that a Wade Barrett crap Caw? 8s


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHA!

Did they just show a CAW for Wade Barrett....it looked terrible.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why are people saying Gabriel botched? That was 100% Orton. Gabriel should be running up to him and shouting "Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!" in his SA accent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope the Wade Barrett they just showed on SVR11 is a CAW.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

I guarantee you that most of the people bitching here were huge fans of Orton's when he was a heel. True fans stay fans throughout.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

I WANT CM PUNK RIGHT NOW


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

was that a botch? i couldnt tell lol


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

That match went pretty much the way I expected minus the 450


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

FELLA!!!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Gabriel looks like Eric Bischoff with a tan. Not sure who's fault that 450 making half contact was, but if we see Gabriel suddenly end up on Superstars, we'll know why.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sheamus to kick the shit out of Bryan please.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh no. Another DB squash coming.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

bryan to look much better tonight...hopefully.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

orton should have rolled into the corner instead of out


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Adios Gabriel lol


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

vanderhevel said:


> shouldnt you be jerking off on your randy orton action figure right about now?


I don't jerk off to guys. Why would you want to know something like that?

You wrestling fans are just freaks. Get out more.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

It's over? finally..


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Sheamus will win, Bryan will face off against the IC champ?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's the mark for a Bryan Danielson upset of Sheamus. BRYAN F'N DANIELSON.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

IMO Bryan will lose and face Ziggler in a Champion vs. Champion match, can't see Sheamus being left off the PPv.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh look Daniel brayn and Sheamus havign a rematch.

I guess Bryan wasn't "buried" after all


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

That Wade Barrett character looked horrible! Definitely had to be a CAW.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus for Team RAW spot? Oh god....what's going to happen here? They are in Daniel Bryan's home state...they aren't going to make him lose now....are they?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Why are people saying Gabriel botched? That was 100% Orton. Gabriel should be running up to him and shouting "Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!" in his SA accent.


That's what I was thinking. 
He moved late, and should have went another way or moved faster.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> I don't jerk off to guys. Why would you want to know something like that?
> 
> You wrestling fans are just freaks. Get out more.


Says someone with a large post count and shows off a large amount of Xbox Live gamerscore.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Why does Sheamus look high?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

It's very clear it was Orton, not Gabriel, who botched that spot. He didn't roll out of the way fast enough (he misjudged Gabriel's speed on the 450).


----------



## herebestu (Mar 31, 2007)

bryan to win by sheamus crushing his head again ?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I would laugh my ass off if justin stood up and started yelling stupid stupid stupid at orton


:lmao I just imagined it, and it was hilarious.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Is it just me or is the whole ring work quality a little off today?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bryan will look a lot better tonight I wreckon

Sheamus will ultimately get the win though unless Punk emerges or something stupid. I'm tired, my creativity is lacking


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Seriously if there going to bury wrestlers to make Sheamus look strong why pick the United States Champion ? Bryan better win or else that is just dumb.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> Why does Sheamus look high?


Nah he's always on a constant ******.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

thealphacolt said:


> I guarantee you that most of the people bitching here were huge fans of Orton's when he was a heel. True fans stay fans throughout.


It doesn't work like that. Otherwise Cena would have tons of support still since just about everyone loved him in his rapping (whether heel or face) days. I have never liked Orton personally, but you will see that people here only cheer for heels or Undertaker generally.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

whether it was orton's fault or not, orton will still make it seem like it was gabriel's fault, its all about politics,


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Why does Sheamus look high?


maybe he had too many limes


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Y2Joe said:


> It's very clear it was Orton, not Gabriel, who botched that spot. He didn't roll out of the way fast enough (he misjudged Gabriel's speed on the 450).


or the distance, Gabriel can go far with that 450


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

If Daniel Bryan gets a jobber entrance I riot.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah I see Sheamus winning but at the very least I hope they give it a little time and at least make Bryan look like a credible champ.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

space needle space needle


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bring back the Legendary ads...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> I don't jerk off to guys. Why would you want to know something like that?
> 
> You wrestling fans are just freaks. *Get out more.*



A rhetoric advise?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No Punk tonight, looks like...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This actually looks pretty funny.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cue the Big Show retard giant homosexual slurs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I won't even lie I just laughed when he hit the fan.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Show looks hilarious in that wig.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now that's a movie I am gonna see and LMAO


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

No one can defeat captian insane-o


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> Says someone with a large post count and shows off a large amount of Xbox Live gamerscore.


I've been on this forum for over 5 years and on Xbox Live for four.

You don't know shit about me, GTFO n00b.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

why does every1 think punk is coming to raw?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The black kid from Role Models! :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

bme said:


> or the distance, Gabriel can go far with that 450


yeah, Orton misjudged the speed and distance...it was weird.

But, Orton did not look angry, And you can usually tell when Orton is legit angry.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

knucklehead looks really bad but in a really funny way.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The ceiling fan bit made laugh :lmao


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Worst. Movie. Ever.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

dragon vs sheamus, should be good


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> I've been on this forum for over 5 years and on Xbox Live for four.
> 
> You don't know shit about me, GTFO n00b.


And how to look like someone who is a kid and needs to get out more. Dear god.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna see that film more than ANY of Cenas


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol PSP Marcus..wtf. I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey that's a nice pop for Dragon.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> The ceiling fan bit made laugh :lmao


lol ditto, i chuckled


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ride of the Valkyries for the win


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> I've been on this forum for over 5 years and on Xbox Live for four.
> 
> You don't know shit about me, GTFO n00b.


woah 5 and 4 years?

get out more brah


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Show would CLEAR THAT BUS!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

what is up with this "not your theme" thing.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> I guarantee you that most of the people bitching here were huge fans of Orton's when he was a heel. True fans stay fans throughout.


Hey, trolltard, it's painfully obvious that you just came here tonight for the attention your mommy and daddy don't give you, so, eat a dick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Special Limited Engagement = On DVD at Wal-Mart in a week.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Isn't this the same filmmaker that made "Legendary"? Samuel...

And, looks its the guest host form a couple months ago! Omg ahahahahahahaahha so super cool! Mark Faeurstein 

Damn. Have one guy star in a movie at the SAME time he leads a PPV team.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole mocking the sign! :lmao


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't laughed that hard all day. :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Great, we are going to subjected to another crappy Daniel Boring match. I'm starting to yawn already. Hopefully Sheamus ends his life.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..ok..take a breath Cole


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So it's Team Awesome vs. Team Knucklehead at Bragging Rights?

LOBSTER HEAD!!!

Lobster Head vs. American Dragon


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

limited engagement? gah

it's showing for two days and the NY locations are "coming soon"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

too many limes not enough time


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

hopefully he wont get squashed this time


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Worst 'hometown reception' ever. Very quiet indeed for Bryan.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That Show movie looks fuckin' funny.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sheamus is winning here. They need another heel on Team Raw.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

kayfabe wise it makes more sense for bryant to win given dude's history with the Miz


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> hopefully he wont get squashed this time


By the limes


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> And how to look like someone who is a kid and needs to get out more. Dear god.


Again, you don't know anything. You are just some random piece of text that contributes nothing. You are nothing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ninja Rush said:


> what is up with this retarded music?


Seriously?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Worst 'hometown reception' ever. Very quiet indeed for Bryan.


Are you deaf? Just wondering.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Worst 'hometown reception' ever. Very quiet indeed for Bryan.


Those Daniel Bryan Chants aren't quiet.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

dragon's over


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well hopefully the chants will catch on now again lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KICK HIS HEAD IN BRYAN!


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Again, you don't know anything. You are just some random piece of text that contributes nothing. You are nothing.


you mad?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Again, you don't know anything. You are just some random piece of text that contributes nothing. You are nothing.


Of course I am nothing. That's why you prove consistently you are a child.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Worst 'hometown reception' ever. Very quiet indeed for Bryan.


Sorry what was that? Couldn't hear you over the daniel bryan chants.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Black hole curse. nice.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Eh Cole, Team WWE won at Summerslam


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Team WWE did not lose actually.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Are you deaf? Just wondering.


No, he's just an idiot.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Team WWE vs. Nexus at Summerslam?

Cole you vintage dumbass.....WWE won


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

nice haircut fella


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Did he just say they lost at SummerSlam?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> Again, you don't know anything. You are just some random piece of text that contributes nothing. You are nothing.




Irony. Everyone making friends this morning / tonight it seems. 

Hope Sheamus wins here


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mizamania said:


> you mad?


Nah, not really. It's just amusing how mad people get when you insult their golden boy. They feel it is their mission to defend their honor. lol.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

looks like fella got a little trim off the top, not as tall tonight


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Mizamania said:


> you mad?


Old joke is old.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That backbreaker was fucking awesome.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bryan getting the shit kicked out of him again. Seems to be the only thing he's good at.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Team WWE vs. Nexus at Summerslam?
> 
> Cole you vintage dumbass.....WWE won


i guess cole has retcon power


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

KICK HIS HEAD IN!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Bryan getting the shit kicked out of him again. Seems to be the only thing he's good at.


They have Bourne and Tatsu for that


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KICKED HIS FUCKING HEAD IN!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Bryan getting the shit kicked out of him again. Seems to be the only thing he's good at.


haha i read this as bryan was literally kicking the shit out of sheamus.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

YOU GOT YOU'RE FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Stiff shots by DB o_o


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Crespo4000 said:


> Irony. Everyone making friends this morning / tonight it seems.
> 
> Hope Sheamus wins here


I've contributed more to this forum longer than you have existed. Your hero sucks in WWE, get over it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KICKED HIS HEAD IN.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy fucking shit... Taking the crap out Sheamus with those kicks


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Akihiko said:


> Old joke is old.


Ironic.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, so why does everyone think Punk is coming to RAW? I realise Edge got 'traded' but why Punk?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's how you sell an Irish Hammer. Sheeeeet.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Master Blaster.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Old joke is old.


ironic post


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> I've contributed more to this forum longer than you have existed. Your hero sucks in WWE, get over it.


Evidently you haven't contributed much in the forum with posting like this.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

his kids will be born dizzy. lol, good one.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Very tetchy in here tonight with all the fanboys


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

gdamn that hammer


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Bryan getting the shit kicked out of him again. Seems to be the only thing he's good at.


Being boring is hard work. I mean you really have to put in the effort to protrude all that ineptness.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> I've contributed more to this forum longer than you have existed. Your hero sucks in WWE, get over it.


you're digging yourself a deeper hole every post dweebasaurus. go eat a sandwich and relax.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

michael cole snorting, not good


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL at King trying to compare Miz to Triple H. Even though I hate Triple H, and I'm a fan of Miz, Miz will never have the career Triple H has had. Vince doesn't have any daughters left.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Bryan will lose. You always lose in the hometown, unless they stopped doing that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why was Cole laughing so hard at what King said???
King was actually on a roll there.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Ironic.


Irony makes it less old how?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Good match


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is that Sheamus' skin on Daniel's thy?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh fuck it. At least Sheamus got him over.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least it was more competitive than last week.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

@ least he wasn't buried. Good match.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Good booking.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Predictable result, but at least it was better than what happened last time


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

the ref clearly counted 6 on the knees and counted 3 on the roll up, amatuer night


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> Evidently you haven't contributed much in the forum with posting like this.


lol y u mad tho?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

and Daniel Bryant kicks his head kicks in, good showing, but he didnt look dangerous enough, not quite rey level yet.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ryder should be in Santino's place. WWWYKI


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn Bryan is impressive 
Why'd they make him lose again though


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> Being boring is hard work. I mean you really have to put in the effort to protrude all that ineptness.


Mediocrity is hard work.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

The first member of team raw who can be taken seriously


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow seeing that imainge of team raw, something just doesn't belong which is santino, like seriously wtf, daniel bryan could have been on team raw


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Ziggler Vs. Bryan should be epic at Bragging Rights. Really epic


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Irony makes it less old how?


because your joke was even older dum dum.
take a nap ding a ling.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

I want to see a Morrison-vs.-Sheamus feud.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

oh look when bryan Went head to head with he world champ


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Team RAW (R-Truth, John Morrison, Santino, Sheamus)

Wow if that ain't the odd couple.

You have a wannabe rapper, a fake ass Peter Parker, an Italian jobber and a guy who has too many limes


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Irony makes it less old how?


I think he's saying your joke has run it's course too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

good match


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Team Stereotype


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan vs. IC Title holder in Champion vs. Champion Match


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> lol y u mad tho?


Because you don't know much it seems. You don't even know that I'm not bothered about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> I've contributed more to this forum longer than you have existed. Your hero sucks in WWE, get over it.


So let me get this straight, you're specifically pinpointing someone out for not knowing anything about you yet you jump on the old "Well I have a bigger e-peen than you you're nothing"

Soooo the irony continues 

My hero?  oh yeah - totally.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

R-Truth playing the wise old sage.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

R-Truth and Cena. Is this awkward given the history?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm guessing Bryan will be in a match with Ziggler at bragging rights then


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Something is gonna happen with Truth and Cena 
I'm actually interested in this


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zookeeper go away.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Evidently you haven't contributed much in the forum with posting like this.


You seem to be contributing so much yourself.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm getting Deja Vu.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Umm, didn't R Truth and Cena have an awkward incident at an airport a few years back?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

rtruth with cena? how cuuuuuuute


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ugh way too much zookeeper on raw, cant handle it anymore


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Irony makes it less old how?


Your post was from an old meme, as well. Just pointing out the irony.

Back to football...


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

R-Truth with a thunderous applause from the crowd!!! They love this guy!!! They won't stop!!!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> You seem to be contributing so much yourself.


Why thank you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao if r-truth said : "YOU ARE A BITCH"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm glad Bryan isn't on team Raw. I'd rather see him in a singles match.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> I think he's saying your joke has run it's course too.


I get that, but the joke itself is old, no?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

R-Truth is playing "Voice of IWC" in this production of Backstage Drama.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

been friends for a long time...yeah, OK..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Some people in this thread post as if they're cutting a promo. Good lord.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

why the black guy always gotta be the wise old sage, yo this is racist.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice follow up t-shirt to Never Give Up
Just Quit!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

What happened with Truth and Cena at the airport?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The Rapper, The Karate Kid, The Ninja Turtle and Casper. Great team.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha I love "Never Give Up" versus "Just Quit".


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'm getting Deja Vu.


Truth to be the 4th member of BNO

Black 
Nexus 
Order


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Team RAW (R-Truth, John Morrison, Santino, Sheamus)
> 
> Wow if that ain't the odd couple.
> 
> You have a wannabe rapper, a fake ass Peter Parker, an Italian jobber and *a guy who has too many limes*


Way too many limes!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok now I want Cena and Rtruth Bromance gif.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Team RAW (R-Truth, John Morrison, Santino, Sheamus)
> 
> Wow if that ain't the odd couple.
> 
> You have a wannabe rapper, *a fake ass Peter Parker*, an Italian jobber and a guy who has too many limes


Ummm...Peter Parker isn't real...that means that Morrison is a fake, fake, which makes him a real Peter Parker.

See what I did there? I turned your logic on itself...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> R-Truth is playing "Voice of IWC" in this production of Backstage Drama.


My brain.....


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MOTHER FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!

I...I seriously wanna punch my computure screen...

I HATE Nonsense Booking!

He'd BETTER get some Bigass revenge at the PPV!

DAMN!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> R-Truth is playing "Voice of IWC" in this production of Backstage Drama.


If this was "Voice of IWC" there would be much talking about PG and how awesome Miz is.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Boss P said:


> Your post was from an old meme, as well. Just pointing out the irony.
> 
> Back to football...


I am aware.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Kinda glad DB didn't win, I want to see him in a title match at the ppv. Actually all champions shouldn't even be considered for the Braggin' Rights match, just let them defend their titles.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm still pissed that Cole laughed at King's comment "His kids will be dizzy"
That was good and creative. 
Maybe King is self conscious about what he says cause Cole might laugh, and that's ONE of the reasons he's been terrible lately.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Just Quit.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> Because you don't know much it seems. You don't even know that I'm not bothered about Daniel Bryan.


I don't care about what you think really. You replied to me first, I'm just posting back.



Crespo4000 said:


> So let me get this straight, you're specifically pinpointing someone out for not knowing anything about you yet you jump on the old "Well I have a bigger e-peen than you you're nothing"
> 
> Soooo the irony continues
> 
> My hero?  oh yeah - totally.


You are an idiot. Random fool #1 tried to call me out because of my post count and Xbox Live gamerscore, so I replied accordingly. I would of never brought it up if he didn't. Now GTFO.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow this could be good i'm hopping all the faces turn down on John Cena and he turn heel, hopefully it turn out that way.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope Cena being in Nexus lasts a while. Would be nice if they could somehow drag it to WM but I doubt it


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He should give the same speech to Matt Hardy so he can finally GTFO.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

DB losing made sense, he had to lose so he could defend his US title.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Why thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so is Truth turning Heel?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Ummm...Peter Parker isn't real...


Yes he is.....ROFL dumbass.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> I don't care about what you think really. You replied to me first, I'm just posting back.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know anything, because you are an idiot. It has nothing to do with how many posts I have or how long I've been a member of this forum.


So let me get this straight. It has nothing to do with how long you have been there, but you're the one who brought it up?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thorne on Sky1 looks good


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, the Goo Goo Dolls. WWE knows what the kids like, yessir.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Goo Goo Dolls? Is it 1998?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

They showed Hogan. :O


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hulk Hogan sighting!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Was that Hogan in the beginning?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> I don't care about what you think really. You replied to me first, I'm just posting back.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know anything, because you are an idiot. It has nothing to do with how many posts I have or how long I've been a member of this forum.


i can just picture this guy, empty mountain dew 2 liter bottles littering the floor. Sweating balls refreshing the page waiting for responses, getting butterflies in his stomach while hes typing and getting into little arguments. 

cool your jets dog, its gonna be ok.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

First it was the Make-A-Wish foundation, not its visiting the troops.

If I didn't know any better, I'd think somebody related to the WWE is running for public office.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> I don't care about what you think really. You replied to me first, I'm just posting back.
> 
> You don't know anything, because you are an idiot. It has nothing to do with how many posts I have or how long I've been a member of this forum.


Contributing to a forum isn't the highest priority I have and equally you don't know anything either. 

As I recall you bought up post counts and how well people contribute to this community  but okay no need to go all panther on us


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

just incase anyone was interested... Knucklehead is available on Amazon for $22 with Nov 9th release.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm, another subtle we do good so vote for Linda spot.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

but they arent doing tribute to the troops this year...is this their apology or something?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Striker said:


> Was that Hogan in the beginning?


yes it was


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

fuck war


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

My god its a Hogan sighting! THEY must be coming!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> So let me get this straight. It has nothing to do with how long you have been there, but you're the one who brought it up?


To be honest dude you've made 23 posts in the space of an hour. Accumulating a lot over 5 years is pretty damn easy.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I love that picture of Kelly Kelly waist deep in dudes.

I have a feeling there's a lot of pictures like that on her Facebook.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

FU OBAMA


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this show has had a distinct lack of mark "ratings" henry.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

man why is obama so black


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> fuck war


And fuck Bush.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, Layla. I'd illegally occupy her rack.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Some guy trying to get a sneaky grab at Layla.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so why are a bunch of posters fighting, cant we all agree to disagree and leave it at that?!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

R-Truth: "There IS another way out of this, you know, John."

Cena looks at him like, "weally??"

Truth stands up. Long pause. 

*zip*


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

lol

All this stemming from a few unfavorable comments about Daniel Boring. I never made a personal attack on anyone until you fools started on me. For that, you are idiots. Stop taking things so seriously or GTFO.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> FU OBAMA


Not a fan?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> but they arent doing tribute to the troops this year...is this their apology or something?


Didn't they already do it?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

joshman82 said:


> but they arent doing tribute to the troops this year...is this their apology or something?


It looks like they are gonna do it on the USA this year, or at least that's what I read.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Adramelech said:


> I love that picture of Kelly Kelly waist deep in dudes.
> 
> I have a feeling there's a lot of pictures like that on her Facebook.


That's funny. I thought the same thing.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuckin Bourne better not win this


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Derek said:


> First it was the Make-A-Wish foundation, not its visiting the troops.
> 
> If I didn't know any better, I'd think somebody related to the WWE is running for public office.


I think the video of the wwe superstars saving kids from a burning building is coming up next.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Inb4 ratings?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Announced as Evan "air" Bourne? lol.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RAW IS PUNK!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bourne -vs- Punk


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"He's been intregal."

Say what, Cole?

Punk!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

alejbr4 said:


> so why are a bunch of posters fighting, cant we all agree to disagree and leave it at that?!


Lots of negative people here. Sucks.


PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Punk squash incoming.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

PUNK

PUNK ON RAW


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

PUNK!


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AND THERE YOU GO!!!!!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> so why are a bunch of posters fighting, cant we all agree to disagree and leave it at that?!


Not when The American Dragon is involved.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, Bourne's not gonna be on Team RAW


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and there you go..CM Punk on RAW


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hell yeah this could own


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> R-Truth: "There IS another way out of this, you know, John."
> 
> Cena looks at him like, "weally??"
> 
> ...


Haha, I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

CM PUNK!!!!

Hopefully they use him right on Raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PPPPPUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

wait, is that some spoiler alert? some sign with "next divas champion in one month..." Who is it??? Ohh, everybody got what they wanted. SAVE US..CM..PUNK!! lol


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUNK!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hell yeah. Raw is PUNK


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

YES



RAW IS NOW SAVED


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> lol
> 
> All this stemming from a few unfavorable comments about *Daniel Boring*. I never made a personal attack on anyone until you fools started on me. For that, you are idiots. Stop taking things so seriously or GTFO.


Yup, youve got that right.

Bourne to job please.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk to win


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*splooge*

The Jesus/hobo beard is gone!


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

CM PUNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

. . . and there's PUNK!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

IWC just came a thousands time! CM Punk on RAW.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

as expected punk is here


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice. I really hope Punk is used well on Raw.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Crespo4000 said:


> Contributing to a forum isn't the highest priority I have and equally you don't know anything either.
> 
> As I recall you bought up post counts and how well people contribute to this community  but okay no need to go all panther on us


No I didn't bring up contribution. Random fool brought it up to me, and I replied. You idiots keep making comments about me because I called an internet favorite a boring wrestler. Stop being stupid.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Incoming random PUNK!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Now I'm done "arguing" 

Get to see Punk in November! Yay. Shizzle is awesome


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so no actual feud for punk?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck yesss. Evan should be in the team over santino though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk on my screen = a good night.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk reminds me of a tv character and I cant think who it is :hmm:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

For all the people on here saying through the whole night "Where's Punk?": haha.

Uh is Punk face now? A very face like entrance.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> lol
> 
> All this stemming from a few unfavorable comments about Daniel Boring. I never made a personal attack on anyone until you fools started on me. For that, you are idiots. Stop taking things so seriously or GTFO.


Oh dear god, you are embarressing yourself, please quit while you're ahead. It was in fact you telling people to Get out more that started on everyone. You made a personal attack on quite a few members before I even posted in. Grow the hell up kid.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

why they showing obama and a black ref

thought wwe was made for republicans hehe.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I honestly don't know who's going to win this the way Punk's been booked for the last year or so...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

punk loses computers around the world explode


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

One of the men in the ring is a good wrestler.

It's not Punk.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so glad Punk doesn't look like a sasquatch anymore. The Knox look looks no better on anyone else.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> For all the people on here saying through the whole night: haha.
> 
> Uh is Punk face now? A very face like entrance.


Agreed, and his minions aren't with him.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

perro said:


> so no actual feud for punk?


uh how bout give it a week? he just got here


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Coming back to RAW??
When was he part of the RAW roster??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whatever is in his hair makes him look even more like a prick.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

let me get ready to make a strike through on my sig then


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

When did punk trim the beard?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Coming back to RAW??
> When was he part of the RAW roster??


When he won the World Title the first time.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Punk has gone from being a nomad, to now owning a house.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> this show has had a distinct lack of mark "ratings" henry.


They're obviously saving their big guns for when MNF goes into halftime.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't see Punk losing this one, honestly if he does I'll be shocked..yes even with his horrid booking


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> uh how bout give it a week? he just got here


edge had a feud started before he went to sd.....


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Coming back to RAW??
> When was he part of the RAW roster??


2nd half of 2008 - first half of 2009.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Coming back to RAW??
> When was he part of the RAW roster??


where the fuck you been? he won a world title on raw


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> Oh dear god, you are embarressing yourself, please quit while you're ahead. It was in fact you telling people to Get out more that started on everyone. You made a personal attack on quite a few members before I even posted in. Grow the hell up kid.


You don't read very well, do you? That's fine.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL Cole selling Punk joining RAW is atrocious.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> R-Truth: "There IS another way out of this, you know, John."
> 
> Cena looks at him like, "weally??"
> 
> ...


What I was thinking!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Coming back to RAW??
> When was he part of the RAW roster??


When he was a face, IC Champ, tag champs with Kofi.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


>


That's Coles Miz face.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Coming back to RAW??
> When was he part of the RAW roster??


2008!


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Winrar!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Punk reminds me of a tv character and I cant think who it is :hmm:


Dr. Perry Cox from Scrubs?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait. Punk jobbed to EVERYONE on Smackdown. Why would you want him on Team Raw?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd mark for a Punk vs DB feud


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WTF? Why is Cole acting like that the first time he's ever done the GTS?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Boring match


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

great sell on the gts


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Punk FTW


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He calls this the GTS? Really?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Oh dear god, you are embarressing yourself, please quit while you're ahead. It was in fact you telling people to Get out more that started on everyone. You made a personal attack on quite a few members before I even posted in. Grow the hell up kid.


Bitching at him really doesn't help. Just let it go if you want it to stop. 

Poor Evan Bourne. =/


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Punk hasnt jobbed yet!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Punk should have rolled away when Bourne went for Air Bourne.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Hooray Punk.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

damn that was disappointingly short. a 10 minute match between those two could be awesome


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

"he's already lead the straight edge society"

... and look how well that worked out for him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear with the permanent bags and the slight jiggle in his belly, you'd think he was a drinker.

Still would, though.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Bourne getting taken out. He's getting surgery, right?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bourne out for surgery then! Selling it good


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

O GOD THEY LET PUNK WIN hes part of something important again finally.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

CM Punk & Sheamus , team RAW redeemed


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I forgot Evan is schedule for a surgery


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF? Is Evan being punished or something? I don't like this.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> You don't read very well, do you? That's fine.


I read fine, hence I'm currently studying at University. It seems to be you who has an insecurity over your own comments. You make comments telling people to get out more and then go in a hissy fit when people respond to you.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Did I hear an "ECW days"?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

why are they clapping this


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

How the fuck can you like Punk? He's so fucking sloppy in the ring.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

[email protected] peoples that thought he turned face because of his entrance. >_<


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Wait. Punk jobbed to EVERYONE on Smackdown. Why would you want him on Team Raw?


Everyone meaning Undertaker and Rey Mysterio right?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well here's the way to write off Evan Bourne as he is injured.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

loling at the people saying CM Punk wouldn't get pushed

time on smackdown bascially means u weren't in WWE for that time, because the raw audience that gets ratings doesn't catch it

CM punk is clearly a heel they plan on pushing, but he was getting chants because not everyone knows he's a heel on SD


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh ok, I wasn't watching like I do now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao "Nothing personal, nothing personal."


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Did I hear an "ECW days"?


Yes, yes you did.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

ANACONDA VICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"NO!"-Evan Bourne

:lmao

Anaconda Vice!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

CM Punk: WWE's NUMBER ONE HEEL!!!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Isn't Bourne's shoulder hurt? Maybe that's how they write him out.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Punk screaming "nothin personal"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

annaconda vice!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

nothing personal? lol


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy shit its the ANACONDA VICE whens the last time we saw this


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Nothing personal''


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! the vice. it still exists.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

bourne going for surgery wedensday writing him out.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone want to mention Punk being "buried" on Raw?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KH Diplomats said:


> I'd mark for a Punk vs DB feud


Here's another mark.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Anaconda Vice~ Ah Punk saved this night for me.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was fun.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Someone should throw beer on him. Nice Pepsi tattoo you tool.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i can't be the only one who thought punk was gonna do the punkhandle driver on bourne, right??


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bapetacular said:


> Holy shit its the ANACONDA VICE whens the last time we saw this


Last week I believe.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> WTF? Is Evan being punished or something? I don't like this.


I agree, he gets treated like shit. :/


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bourne really should be on the team instead of Santino.

Looking forward to Miz beating Cena for the first time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish Punk could do a promo like he did in ROH.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> I agree, he gets treated like shit. :/


.....Hes getting surgery.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i can't be the only one who thought punk was gonna do the punkhandle driver on bourne, right??


Nope, i thought the same thing


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> I agree, he gets treated like shit. :/


he's getting surgery, so they have to write him out


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I swear with the permanent bags and the slight jiggle in his belly, you'd think he was a drinker.
> 
> Still would, though.


I honestly think Punk doesn't get anymore than 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> Anyone want to mention Punk being "buried" on Raw?


He was buried, they made him take too long to beat Bourne


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Randy Orton vs. CM Punk would be a fantastic future feud. Although, I'd love seeing Barrett WWE Champion. Excited to see if they use him correctly this time around instead of burying Punk.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> I agree, he gets treated like shit. :/


One time backstage, he accidentally bit Cena's cock. so he is being punished.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> He calls this the GTS? Really?


You have never seen SD, have you?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> I agree, he gets treated like shit. :/


bourne's going for some sort of surgery on his shoulder and they needed to explain his absence.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Everyone meaning Undertaker and Rey Mysterio right?


And, y'know, The Big Show. Constantly. The Smackdown captain.

On the plus side, Punk's absolutely fantastic, and that was a great return to Raw for him.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> I read fine, hence I'm currently studying at University. It seems to be you who has an insecurity over your own comments. You make comments telling people to get out more and then go in a hissy fit when people respond to you.


Again, you don't read well. I made unfavorable comments about some wrestler, people got their panties in a bunch, and I replied accordingly.

It's been a fun conversation, but I grow weary of this. Daniel Boring is done for the night, so Raw is again watchable.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice to see CM Punk punk out Bourne. He even said out loud "for the ECW days". Punk better get pushed big on RAW instead of just it being around Cena, Orton, and Sheamus.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Bourne really should be on the team instead of Santino.
> 
> Looking forward to Miz beating Cena for the first time.


Didn't he beat him like 5 times last year?


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

WTF?! WHY IS PUNK STEALING KENTAS MOVE? Fuck off Punk.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Uhh, so we had to wait an hour and a half into the show to get something pretty good.


Typical episode of RAW.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That snickers advert is freaking me out.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This Snickers commercial freaks me out. Haha.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> he's getting surgery, so they have to write him out


Ahh, alright


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> CM Punk & Sheamus , team RAW redeemed


no morrison love?

btw akihiko is that magna carta in ur avy? i should really get the 2nd


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SatanX said:


> You have never seen SD, have you?


I think he was being sarcastic. Haha.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

SatanX said:


> You have never seen SD, have you?


Fail.

Cole was selling it like it was the first time we'd seen it..


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

bourne getting treated like shit? he had his chance, jericho put him over and bourne still couldn't get better, he sucks plain and simple, i hope he stays on low card where he belongs, can't even speak on the mic anyway


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Taker vs. Kane in a Buried Alive match.

That should be amusing for 15 minutes.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> Again, you don't read well. I made unfavorable comments about some wrestler, people got their panties in a bunch, and I replied accordingly.
> 
> It's been a fun conversation, but I grow weary of this. Daniel Boring is done for the night, so Raw is again watchable.


A lot of posters get butthurt if you disparage their favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Karl Pilkington :lmao


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> no morrison love?


He's a heel mark. Of course no love.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> That snickers advert is freaking me out.


Ah...glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

borne gets treated p well for a jobber

most other jobbers would just disappear. borne got written out.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Again, you don't read well. I made unfavorable comments about some wrestler, people got their panties in a bunch, and I replied accordingly.
> 
> It's been a fun conversation, but I grow weary of this. Daniel Boring is done for the night, so Raw is again watchable.


Again, you don't seem to understand. You see, last time I checked. People are allowed to have an opinion, funny I know! Even though you come from USA with the land of freedom, it should just be a communist state, I know, I know. But you coming out with the Get out More comment shows how you can't handle anything and go in a hissy fit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Fail.
> 
> Cole was selling it like it was the first time we'd seen it..


You forget Cole has the memory of an Alsheimers patient, like every time he say's "We've never seen X goto the top rope".


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright, so... Barrett's gonna screw Cena out of a win vs. Miz, right?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> I honestly think Punk doesn't get anymore than 4 hours of sleep.


There's not a lot of time to sleep when you're banging every diva on both rosters in alphabetical order. Punk's been doing double duty since Batista left.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Natalya!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Woman's segment ?

piss break


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

I think Punk won't stop until his entire body is covered with tattoos.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mark Henry not on Raw? Ratings to plummet...


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Natayla = fat but boobage though.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Natalya has a cold?


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Sending Natalya out to cut a promo is really questionable booking if they want her to be a face.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Natayla mic time <3


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nattie mic time?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Piss break


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

God she has some amazing tits <3


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

A Diva promo? Ohhhh My


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Well hello beautiful!!


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

weeeeeeeeeeeewwwwww Natalyas a sexaaaay biitch!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

piss break right before main event? AFTER Bryan Danielson?

<----


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I LOVE NATALYA!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mikey2690 said:


> Natayla = fat but boobage though.


How the fuck is she fat?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

McCool's voice is worse than nails on a chalkboard. Shut the fuck up Cole!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> Again, you don't seem to understand. You see, last time I checked. People are allowed to have an opinion, funny I know! Even though you come from USA with the land of freedom, it should just be a communist state, I know, I know. But you coming out with the Get out More comment shows how you can't handle anything and go in a hissy fit.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

The hell am I watching? Diva's promo's this late into the show?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I could murder McCool and walk away with a smile on my face


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mikey2690 said:


> Natayla = fat but boobage though.


How the fuck is Natalya fat?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


>


Proving my point. Well done.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

McCool is such a natural on the mic. What a talent.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i dont see no facial hair


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehehe.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

All I have to say is..........THANK GOD NATALYA DOESN'T LOOK LIKE HER DAD!


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Whoa..never noticed but McCool is pretty horrid on the mic. How I didn't notice that is beyond me. Maybe it's just tonight


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Micheal Cole said Mark Henry isnt here tonight? Ratings fail

Is it me or does Natalya sound like a black woman? that voice...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

They should have said she thinks HD means Hagen-Daaz.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the new avatar Laycool.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I like Layla, but god McCool is so annoying.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

You have to shave yourself before every show.

Line of the Night


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder where else she's shaved?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

how did that come out of that


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Why does Layla put on an awful New York accent on?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lamest. Insults. Ever.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Nattie! That's REAL TALK!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Nattie sounds like grandmother.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"They" sign


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ZeGermanz said:


> Proving my point. Well done.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"you're like a minus 0" :lmao


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Natalya Mic Skills> LayCool's combined mic skills


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i cant relate to this fucking segment

somebody punch or kick or something


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Did Punk shave?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SJFC said:


> THEY sign


:lmao


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Laycool's aggressive stupidity is amusing. I am highly entertained.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

You know what would be a good comeback for Natalya?

"At least I don't steal other wrestlers finishers."

(The Sharpshooter is in the family before you embarrass yourself.)


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I know they're supposed to be annoying but Jesus...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

real talk.. now hit our music


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Glad that's over

EDIT: oh it's not *goes to change channel*


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

She's a bit on the chunky side. McCool is skinny. Bella Twins are skinny. Eve a bit chunky. See what I mean?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TV time that could have been dedicated to Darren Young.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So WWE doesn't like any women with curves do they?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Bubba T said:


>


Oh dear god, I checked your profile and you're 24? And you can't come up with a decent debate? Wow, that's seriously embarressing for you. Unlucky dude.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Longest Diva segment I've seen in some time. And noooo not the Bellas


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow


Gail Kim is looking FINE


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Only good thing is Natalya being there


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Someone in a Beer Money T-Shirt!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BEER MONEY T SHIRT!!!

MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah if only Katie Lea was still there, now her coming out to attack Lay-cool = BK spoodge.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Taker is a fucking legend! but i'll never forgive him for mccool we have to put with this talentless bitch for another 10 years zzzzzzzz


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> I know they're supposed to be annoying but Jesus...


That's how I feel when Miz is talking.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

PUNK ON RAW! PUNK ON RAW! PUNK ON RAW! PUNK ON RAW!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

NOW i'm glad it's over


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Miz's new shirt LOLLLLLL


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

"You're as cheap as the high heels you threw at me at Hell in a Cell"

WTF was that? Lines like that is everything wrong with wrestling these days.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

PikachuMan said:


> i cant relate to this fucking segment
> 
> somebody punch or kick or something


Don't feel bad, women can't either. The women's division is the most pointless thing ever. Good looking females don't strive on personal, physical confrontation in real life. Girls who want to prove they're prettier than the other girl don't do it by having a wrestling match.

Leave wrestling to the guys. It doesn't make sense for girls.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Nattie is built like a brick shithouse.

Love it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mikey2690 said:


> She's a bit on the chunky side. McCool is skinny. Bella Twins are skinny. Eve a bit chunky. See what I mean?


Nah, it's called having a figure and not being a skeleton.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The Striker said:


> TV time that could have been dedicated to Darren Young.


LMAO.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

natalya on the mic = :lmao

That divas segment was way to long.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> So WWE doesn't like any women with curves do they?


i dunno, does curves = talent?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The Striker said:


> TV time that could have been dedicated to Darren Young.


Exactly.

That Miz shirt is awful compared to his last one.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> So WWE doesn't like any women with curves do they?


a shame really :no:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WendellY2J said:


> Miz's new shirt LOLLLLLL


He's had it for months now. fpalm


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ole girl in the black dress looked familiar.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm suprised with Linda's campaign run, and the fact that Size 0 argument is quite big, they would portray Layla and McCool to be proud to be size 0. Surely that's not going to look that great that WWE promote extreme skinniness.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow natalya got owned big time by laycool


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> LMAO.


I found it funny too


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I liked the "..Now hit our music" and "Jealous much....Yeah a little Jelly!" Hahaha.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the philosophical edge Laycool bring to the Divas division.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> Taker is a fucking legend! but i'll never forgive for him mccool we have to put with this talentless bitch for another 10 years zzzzzzzz




This x a fucking million.

If McCool was banging someone like Kozlov, she'd be doing interviews during Superstars.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

who ever said natalya> laycool on the mic :lmao:lmao:lmao really?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Mikey2690 said:


> She's a bit on the chunky side. McCool is skinny. Bella Twins are skinny. Eve a bit chunky. See what I mean?


Eve is a bit chunky? Really? What would you consider chubby?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Nah, it's called having a figure and not being a skeleton.


All about opinions.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> Taker is a fucking legend! but i'll never forgive for him mccool we have to put with this talentless bitch for another 10 years zzzzzzzz


I couldnt say it better myself


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wanna see that movie.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

good movie, looks like a serious version of speed


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Speed with a train starring Denzel and Captain Kirk? Colour me intruiged.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Unstoppable.

Seems like a great action movie, putting that up on my list.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> There's not a lot of time to sleep when you're banging every diva on both rosters in alphabetical order. Punk's been doing double duty since Batista left.


That's why he was on NXT a couple of weeks ago. Scouting out the new talent.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

black ref ftw


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That Unstoppable looks pretty good.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Did DY job on Superstars again? Actually I don't even want to know


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank god I was in the shower and didn't have to see Laycool blabbing. Layla is the only one worth it but together no.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Khan WCWR. said:


> Eve is a bit chunky? Really? What would you consider chubby?


I have very high standards, and being the gorgeous person I am, I have every right to.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> I'm suprised with Linda's campaign run, and the fact that Size 0 argument is quite big, they would portray Layla and McCool to be proud to be size 0. Surely that's not going to look that great that WWE promote extreme skinniness.


It won't hurt their image because Laycool are idiot heels, which puts much of what they have to say in a negative light.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Satanixx said:


> Nattie is built like a brick shithouse.
> 
> Love it.


co-sign x 1000


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Khan WCWR. said:


> Eve is a bit chunky? Really? What would you consider chubby?


Eve is a tasty chubby though, Id take her a million times over before McCool


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Me and my brother were just talking about if CM Punk will go on Raw or not... what happends? As soon as I go to my room who's on? CM PUNK!


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> who ever said natalya> laycool on the mic :lmao:lmao:lmao really?


They are all cringe worthy on the mic.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Speed with a train starring Denzel and Captain Kirk? Colour me intruiged.


Agreed with that, gonna check that one out for sure


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wade Barrett in SVR :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

America with the fast food adverts! fpalm


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

that bragging rights picture, wade looks like he's lowering his head to fit on the screen haha


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

CM Punk>Miz. Really it's not even close!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

no dq match=barrett or nexus interference.

Oh and riley will interfere


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

No DQ? Sounds good to me!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Sigh commentators making wade barret favourite no chance of winning why wwe does that i'll never know just keep your commentaors neutral!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

JordanPippen23 said:


> "You're as cheap as the high heels you threw at me at Hell in a Cell"
> 
> WTF was that? Lines like that is everything wrong with wrestling these days.


i bet if cm punk said it people would be saying it was epic :no:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It's True said:


> Eve is a tasty chubby though, Id take her a million times over before McCool


I'd like a taste test  But to be honest all of us basement dwellers here wouldn't say no to any of the current Diva's. Maybe Mae Young........ maybe.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol Cena has no chance.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> who ever said natalya> laycool on the mic :lmao:lmao:lmao really?


All women suck on the mic. Don't these girls know that they are only around to be ogled and made inappropriate comments towards?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

No DQ? Here it comes Cena's burial


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nexus is getting involved


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

No DQ.

This is actually interesting. Will Barrett get Cena the win or make him lose?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Nexus to interfere and give Cena the win, therefore building their relationship.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cole just called Justin Bieber a rap singer :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole calling Beiber a rap singer lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Mikey2690 said:


> I have very high standards, and being the gorgeous person I am, I have every right to.


Riiiight. Everybody has their preferences, though, so I won't bother. 

Anyway, main event time.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Justin Bieber is a rap singer Cole?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Did he say Justin Bieber is a rap singer?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

they are already dropping bieber lines, uh oh.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Cole describing Miz's activities at the Kids Choice Awards


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> America with the fast food adverts! fpalm


Well WWE had a whole PPV sponsored by a hamburger with chicken breasts instead of buns


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole just proved he is gay.

His favorite guy is The Jiz and he listens to Justin Beaber or how ever you spell the fuckers name.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Justin Bieber, He's a rap singer, you fool!'' :lmao


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

JUSTIN BIEBER IS A RAP SINGER!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Justin Bieber's a rap singer?

I thought it was a bisexual ******


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

thealphacolt said:


> CM Punk>Miz. Really it's not even close!


Wade will probably cost Cena the match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zack Ryder can't beat Santino? Who the hell did he pissed off?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Poor Riley is going to get ravaged on the outside.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Cole just called Justin Bieber a rap singer :lmao


Biggest botch ever.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Cole has some legit man love for the Miz...its scary.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we please get a Cena heel turn? That's all I'm askin' for.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> no dq match=barrett or nexus interference.
> 
> Oh and riley will interfere


Thanks god Tarver won't be there


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I want him to come out to the Nexus theme!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha two weeks in Nexus and John still has his own entrance.

Cena haters suffer. WOOOOO!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

speaking of justin bieber, i heard hes gonna host a new version of punk'd


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

astrosfan said:


> Justin Bieber is a rap singer Cole?


Well he raps and then they auto-tune it to sound like singing.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

lol at Cole. Poor guy is so uncultured.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

upside down anti-cena sign
lul
Well, at least we know what the real message being sent is.

Also, why the FUCK is there always the sound of a little girl screaming before Cena comes out?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

im predicting some for of nexus intervention in this match


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd love to see the Bieber rap :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Miz will win

Nexus will cost Cena the match


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Cena should be forced to wear a Nexus shirt and come out to their music.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

JJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> That's how I feel when Miz is talking.


That's how I feel when Cole is talking, well except when he mocks R-Truths entrance, I totally agree that his entrance is very annoying


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lic05 said:


> Well WWE had a whole PPV sponsored by a hamburger with chicken breasts instead of buns


double down is the best thing ever and contains no hamburger.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's True said:


> Eve is a tasty chubby though, Id take her a million times over before McCool


co-sign.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Predicting Nexus attacking Cena and there's fuck all he can do about it. Wade want's all Cena's attention on Orton vs Wade.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Remember when wrestlers looked like wrestlers? You know, larger than life gladiators battling for ultimate supremacy in the squared circle?

Now everyone looks like a Backstreet Boy. Fo'hawks, "nite-out" gear... it's nothing but a bunch of pretty boys.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SatanX said:


> Thanks god Tarver won't be there


Hahaha!
I see what you did there. 

I think Tarver will come out and say he's "The Missing Link" for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Each week we see a little more of Cena's boxer briefs... if that's not indicative of a heel turn, I don't know what is...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Satanixx said:


> Cena should be forced to wear a Nexus shirt and come out to their music.


not yet dammit


they need to save that


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> That's how I feel when Cole is talking, well except when he mocks R-Truths entrance, I totally agree that his entrance is very annoying


I think we all feel that way when Cole is talking.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

CM Punk should be the Captain of Team Raw.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> Cena should be forced to wear a Nexus shirt and come out to their music.


100% agree


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena should have kicked Riley in the balls.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

raw started off good...but the second hour has kinda sucked imo...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Satanixx said:


> Cena should be forced to wear a Nexus shirt and come out to their music.


Never gonna happen as long as the WWE can milk his merch.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Who the fuck is Justin Bieber?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone else sick of Cole. He's trying to be a heel commentator, his tone is nowhere near what it should be. If you are going to be a heel, you cannot show excitement for any face.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

KH Diplomats said:


> Who the fuck is Justin Bieber?


You lucky bastard.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Santino on the team kinda throws the whole thing off to me. I mean I can deal with the rest and with Punk and Sheamus on there it wasn't as bad as I thought.

Guess they'll need a smackdown equivalent to Santino then...Hornswoggle ftw?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

KH Diplomats said:


> Who the fuck is Justin Bieber?


a rapper i think


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz in Australia. Call PETA he is going to harm that Koala. 










But in Soviet Russia....Koala Harms Miz


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

KH Diplomats said:


> Who the fuck is Justin Bieber?


Some dude who claims he can sing.....


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

KH Diplomats said:


> Who the fuck is Justin Bieber?


A little white boy who raps and is loved by thousands of little black girls.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> I think we all feel that way when Cole is talking.


His Cole Miners LOVE when he says stuff.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Seeing the video game version of Michael Jordan with those horrible baggy basketball shorts is horrible.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cena isnt gonna be forced to wear a nexus shirt yet, thats a big deal and they are saving it for something bigger.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

KH Diplomats said:


> Who the fuck is Justin Bieber?


just be happy you don't know, your life will be so much better.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ryder on his Twitter just said he doesn't care he lost as he got to show off new boots :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Tasuki555 said:


> Santino on the team kinda throws the whole thing off to me. I mean I can deal with the rest and with Punk and Sheamus on there it wasn't as bad as I thought.
> 
> Guess they'll need a smackdown equivalent to Santino then...Hornswoggle ftw?


Hornswoggle is Team SD's mascot

i think Bourne would've had Santino's spot if he did'nt get injured


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't really think of this until now, but anybody think there might be a Riley Nexus turn??


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I love Michael Cole trolling everyone so hard tonight. Proud to be a Cole Miner.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't mind Miz getting this huge push but CM Punk is just better than him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> Ryder on his Twitter just said he doesn't care he lost as he got to show off new boots :lmao


i respect the guys who are happy with there lot in life


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Ryder on his Twitter just said he doesn't care he lost as he got to show off new boots :lmao


Kickass! haha.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Ryder on his Twitter just said he doesn't care he lost as he got to show off new boots :lmao


God bless his jobber soul. He deserves WAY better thatn he gets from bookers.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> just be happy you don't know, your life will be so much better.


He's the Great Khali of music.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cena's shorts get cooler and cooler ( as in they are stupid looking )


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't see how Justin Bieber has affected anyone's lives here, unless you both were up for a recording contract and you lost out.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole, if Miz loses he will win tonight when you guys celebrate his birthday. Alex Riley will be there also so be happy.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> Ryder on his Twitter just said he doesn't care he lost as he got to show off new boots :lmao


I am starting to like Ryder more and more.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I don't see how Justin Bieber has affected anyone's lives here, unless you both were up for a recording contract and you lost out.


Exactly.

Leave the kid alone already.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> I don't see how Justin Bieber has affected anyone's lives here, unless you both were up for a recording contract and you lost out.


I'm a DJ and the amount of people asking for Bieber is almost equal to my hatred of Gaga.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ryder is awesome. Matt Hardy would have commited suicide by now


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Being RAW captain = Being on top of The world


?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Seeing the video game version of Michael Jordan with those horrible baggy basketball shorts is horrible.


Remember when the NBA was fun to watch? Me neither. It's been too long. :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> I don't see how Justin Bieber has affected anyone's lives here, unless you both were up for a recording contract and you lost out.



Do you mind? We are watching RAW in here.... Stop bitching


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I don't see how Justin Bieber has affected anyone's lives here, unless you both were up for a recording contract and you lost out.


I'm inclined to agree. I don't hate Bieber nor do I like him, I'm pretty indifferent to his existence. His haters are just looking for reasons to complain about the guy - they don't have to listen to his music nor catch up on his life if they do not want to.

And this has been a pretty decent match so far.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Leave the kid alone already.


Pretty much counter-culture and the people who promote it are annoying.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I guess this is out of place and random but I never thought about it until now, but what is on the monitors on the announce table?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

– The following were taped for Thursday’s episode of WWE Superstars on WGN America prior to tonight’s Raw broadcast in Seattle, Washington:

* Darren Young vs. Primo (with A.J.)

 Omg I marked.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Btw I'm suprised nobody came out with the "Cole is GM" thing when it was announced as a no DQ match whilst he had Riley at ringside.

Kudos IWC.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> I don't see how Justin Bieber has affected anyone's lives here, unless you both were up for a recording contract and you lost out.


WTF? This post makes sense.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

did miz forget all those submissions he was doing against daniel?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> – The following were taped for Thursday’s episode of WWE Superstars on WGN America prior to tonight’s Raw broadcast in Seattle, Washington:
> 
> * Darren Young vs. Primo (with A.J.)
> 
> Omg I marked.


That's our boy!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So when is Nexus interfering?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'm a DJ and the amount of people asking for Bieber is almost equal to my hatred of Gaga.


They make music people want to listen to. You work a job where you are more or less required to play music people want to hear. Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

We all know Miz will be WWE Champion at some point, but it's looking more and more like he will be a transitional champion. Oh well, at least he can say he was once WWE Champion.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Here comes the interference...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MIZ HIT THE CAMERAMAN!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

It's no disqualification. Legal man? WTF


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

That little girl that is shrieking like a banshee is gonna drive me up the freaking wall.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Riley is such a bitch


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ryder's Tweet said:


> Ok so I lost...BUT I debuted new boots. WWWYKI.


I love this guy!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Boss P said:


> WTF? This post makes sense.


Internet forums would'nt exist if people kept their opinion of things to themselves


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'm a DJ and the amount of people asking for Bieber is almost equal to my hatred of Gaga.


WTF did you expect when you signed up to be a DJ? It's asinine to expect you wouldn't have to listen to a bunch of music you dislike.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THIS IS THE MOMENT...OF THE MINUTE...


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

cena jobs too much nowadays.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] all being dressed the same. :lmao


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

McGillicutty & Harris! Mark out moment!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice finish.

Just realised they're wearing the same clothes haha.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

FUCK YEAH MIZ!

(x 1302 other replies saying the same thing)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What the fuck was that by Macgillicutty


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark days for john cena, and i love it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

righteous. Miz is el capitan.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

THE GENESIS OF MCGILLICUTTY HAS BEGUN! haha


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Miz as captain? Really? Really?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> They make music people want to listen to. You work a job where you are more or less required to play music people want to hear. Don't hate the player, hate the game.


Bloody students  And you are right but it does get irritating after a while of people asking for the same song. On one Friday night in 4 hours I got asked for "Just Dance" 96 times. Bieber isn't on a Gaga level yet but it is annoying with Baby requests.

I'm dreading all the Christmas music I'll be forced into soon.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> What the fuck was that by Macgillicutty



and here comes the haters


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bigger Picture = The Miz winning Money in the Bank, and being the leader of Nexus?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ok match

Really good RAW, crowd was hot


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Umm...there's SEVEN members for Team Raw?

Anyone else here thought there were 6?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What, another person for the team?? Who shall it be. 

Although I can NOT stand McGuillicuty, I really really like his finisher.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Heh I knew the Miz would win this one. Didn't see those two interfering though. And wtf was that neckbreaker? Looked odd...

Don't get me wrong, I like it usually, just looked off there.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

SatanX said:


> Do you mind? We are watching RAW in here.... Stop bitching


You are wrestling fan, you bitch in your sleep.



Boss P said:


> WTF? This post makes sense.


All my posts make sense. It is not my fault people here can't comprehend.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> What, another person for the team?? Who shall it be.
> 
> Although I can NOT stand McGuillicuty, I really really like his finisher.


its just a rolling neck breaker


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Dat raspy voice


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

KH Diplomats said:


> Who the fuck is Justin Bieber?


A sexually transmitted Disease


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Where's the "And I quote." Cole?

Ahh who cares. Suck dick Cole.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this is the moment of the time where now will be the moment where its the momemomeoeenenememtttt -


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Feeding the new guys to Cena and Orton? I see Wade protecting his investments.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

scias423 said:


> and here comes the haters


Always will be haters.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Good. Bury those terrible NXT2ers


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Beelzebubs said:


> Bloody students  And you are right but it does get irritating after a while of people asking for the same song. On one Friday night in 4 hours I got asked for "Just Dance" 96 times. Bieber isn't on a Gaga level yet but it is annoying with Baby requests.
> 
> I'm dreading all the Christmas music I'll be forced into soon.


LMFAO, now that is hilarious.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena is going to quit. make it so.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

there gonna need a XXXXXL nexus shirt for Husky


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

scias423 said:


> and here comes the haters


I don't hate Macgillicutty at all, I didn't watch NXT2.
But whatever he did looked messed up.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And the right thing is.... "I Quit"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the right thing=turn heel


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

just quit


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

bme said:


> Internet forums would'nt exist if people kept their opinion of things to themselves


"I don't like Justin Bieber's music" is an opinion. 

"I hope he dies in a plane crash because he's the most untalented artist ever and he makes my life harder" is hoe shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This will be the moment of the beginning that started next week when John Cena AA Orton.

"Don't do that" 
Gosh, Barrett is awesome!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Sick, hopefully these 2 will start wearing "N" too.

Also, WHAT ON THE HELL IS UP WITH THAT HIGH PITCHED "AHHHHH!" YELL?

Damn.


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Interesting stipulations for that match..at least it'll be keep me interested enough to watch it now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Barret is such a bad ass


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

just hit him and quit cena do it


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

"FOR THE HULKAM... I MEAN, THE CENATION!".


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Owned. :lmao


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha Barrett is such a troll.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh god, JBL and Shawn did this storyline, so much better than this generic English robot and Super Cena.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

> What, another person for the team?? Who shall it be.


I think there might be a battle royal for the final spot next week. With Bryan likely winning.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> I don't hate Macgillicutty at all, I didn't watch NXT2.
> But whatever he did looked messed up.


It's a Corkscrew Neckbreaker.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This is intense!


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

THIS IS EPIC!


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

cena, bloody quit already!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Look, the five current members of team Raw!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena's "Show Off" levels are dropping!!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dumbass Barrett they practically are Nexus now aren't they?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Barret is fucking amazing even i want him to get punched!!!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big Wade is making him look like a bitch


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just say it. "I quit"


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Boss P said:


> "I don't like Justin Bieber's music" is an opinion.
> 
> "I hope he dies in a plane crash because he's the most untalented artist ever and he makes my life harder" is hoe shit.


I admit, sometimes the dislike can get extreme...


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Dude, have they forgotten to turn the cameras off? This looks like it's a dark match.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this nexus thing with cena, i can't picture him being in it much longer. only a matter of time before he gets a match to get out of it


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This is great promo


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

SatanX said:


> And the right thing is.... "I Quit"


Cena VS Barrett in a I Quit Match at Survivor Series. Or Team Cena VS Team Barrett at Survivor Series, if Cena's team wins he wins his Freedom, if Barrett's Team wins, Cena can never leave the NEXUS lol


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Boss P said:


> "I don't like Justin Bieber's music" is an opinion.
> 
> "I hope he dies in a plane crash because he's the most untalented artist ever and he makes my life harder" is hoe shit.


Dude, stop talking about that little douchebag :gun::gun::gun:!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Barrett is the Hitler of the WWE.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

He's not going to do anything, so just end the show already this is starting to drag.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett is going to be so fucking awesome with a world title.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lol, i can hear the kids crying


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

And this is one of the many reasons why I mark for Barrett


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ahahahaha


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Snapp!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Cena VS Barrett in a I Quit Match at Survivor Series. Or Team Cena VS Team Barrett at Survivor Series, if Cena's team wins he wins his Freedom, if Barrett's Team wins, Cena can never leave the NEXUS lol


Sounds good. 


:lmao


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh Snap...."You can't see me!"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*dies* OH NO HE DIDN'T!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cena is _SO _ mad.

Oh man this is crazy.

A 'dark' Cena would be cool, kinda like the dark Spider-Man.
LOLOLOLOLOL BARRUH!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

"YOU CAN'T SEE ME!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> Oh god, JBL and Shawn did this storyline, so much better than this generic English robot and Cena.


co-sign.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAH you can't see me. lol. wow


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Barrett-Is-The-Fucking-Man


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

GIF PLEASE NOW!!!!
The look on Cena's face right after he did that was just awesome. EPIC!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao "you cant see me"


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That "I am ordering you to stop" was hilarious


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

soooo dumb


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

how many times are we gonna see a broken down cena,


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Must have a gif of Wade's


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Barrett is the Hitler of the WWE.


that's a bit much don't you think? Especially since Barrett isn't killing anyone


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Barrett is fucking amazing. :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Cena


----------



## Nishaz88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Barrett is the Hitler of the WWE.


Stuff that, he is like Hitler of the world! Such a snob


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Good show.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Barrett just won life :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Cena is _SO _ mad.
> 
> Oh man this is crazy.
> 
> ...


**Insert Darren Young joke here**

Godd ending TBH.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This segment reminds me of HHH and Austin's no contact clause when HHH tried to provoke Austin into hitting him. Really good stuff there. Barrett on his own is starting to impress me. Let's see if he can keep it up.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Barrett really is making Cena his puppet. Still waiting for Cena to wear the Nexus shirt.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Barret is just pure evil this is how a heel should be booked no sypathy the whole crowd hate his guts!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Cena's thinking: *"God damn that Legendary crap! If it had at least stayed in theaters for 2 weeks before it was on the shelves at Walmart, maybe I COULD quit!"*

Seriously, though, if there was any doubt before, it's official: *Wade Barrett owns.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> that's a bit much don't you think? Especially since Barrett isn't killing anyone


He is killing the kids heart and souls.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Barrett must be treated like a king backstage by the other wrestlers. Who else gets to give Cena orders even if it's only on screen.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

barrett is the fucking shit. try and counter that claim.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Wade Barrett is the best heel I've seen in forever. Brings me back. "Oh and John until next week, you can't see me !" brilliant !


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

new nickname for barret

The English troll lol


----------



## Tasuki555 (Sep 3, 2010)

Good Ending and Overall a good RAW. Normally don't tune into it lately but I'm glad I did tonight.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> Barret is just pure evil this is how a heel should be booked no sypathy the whole crowd hate his guts!


Yeah, Barrett was money on the stick tonight. He's fucking relishing this role and it shows.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> Barret is just pure evil this is how a heel should be booked no sypathy the whole crowd hate his guts!


Most heels are booked that way. People only give a shit because it's Cena. If it were anyone else in the english robot's place they'd get the same reaction.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

RAW's always an hour and 40 minutes of poop, and then has great endings that kinda pump you up for next week.

Ah.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fire at Heart said:


> Barret is just pure evil this is how a heel should be booked no sypathy the whole crowd hate his guts!


Too true.

Barrett: "Until next week John, YOU CAN'T SEE ME!!"

Too awesome


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Barrett = Win


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> He is killing the kids heart and souls.


yeah but there is a difference between the Hitler killings and the Barrett Killings, The Barrett Killings are hilarious and very entertaining


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Really enjoyed RAW tbh

Didn't catch last weeks but compared to a fair few recently I was happy with it. Santino being in the 7 man is a little off putting however having one space left open leaves us to wonder who will fill it - I'm hoping HHH but I've been saying for countless PPVs and tbh after Punk joining I doubt they'll make it a double whammy 

Also it's ashame Smackdown! isn't live still.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice ending.

Barret doin his trollin thang.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> yeah but there is a difference between the Hitler killings and the Barrett Killings, The Barrett Killings are hilarious and very entertaining


Don't look into it too seriously. Gawd.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> yeah but there is a difference between the Hitler killings and the Barrett Killings, The Barrett Killings are hilarious and very entertaining


Barrett has a lower gas bill?


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Why doesn't Cena just hit him? Technically being part of Nexus and listening to Barrett has NOTHING to do with hitting Barrett. Am I the only one seeing this? Barrett never said "Don't hit or AA me or STF me." So technically Cena could fuck Barrett up under these rules.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> Most heels are booked that way. People only give a shit because it's Cena. If it were anyone else in the english robot's place they'd get the same reaction.


no, not true at all and your ass knows it. does otunga have the mic skills and charisma and looks to pull off what barrett's doing? no. any other member of nexus? no. daniel bryan? miz? no.


----------



## wrestlemania2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Good raw if a little long. Is anyone else unexcited about bragging rights or is it just me?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Barrett has a lower gas bill?


At least I didn't go that low. :lmao


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr MJ™;8940540 said:


> Don't look into it too seriously. Gawd.


lol I'm not, its true, the barrett stuff are friggen hilarious, the reactions of all the little children and getting screenies of it is pretty amusing


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> Really enjoyed RAW tbh
> 
> Didn't catch last weeks but compared to a fair few recently I was happy with it. Santino being in the 7 man is a little off putting however having one space left open leaves us to wonder who will fill it - I'm hoping HHH but I've been saying for countless PPVs and tbh after Punk joining I doubt they'll make it a double whammy
> 
> Also it's ashame Smackdown! isn't live still.


I know this is a bit late, but I'm pissed that Santino beat Ryder.

Hopefully Daniel Bryan WILL face Kaval in a Interpromotional match at Bragging Rights.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> no, not true at all and your ass knows it. does otunga have the mic skills and *charisma* and looks to pull off what barrett's doing? no. any other member of nexus? no. daniel bryan? miz? no.


Barret has charisma?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zach Ryder > Santino

What the fuck is WWE thinking? Did Ryder piss someone off?

And I pray that Mark Henry isn't taking that last spot.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

yes, he undeniably does. it's the only way he's getting such reactions.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> And I pray that Mark Henry isn't taking that last spot.


Ah crap! I forgot about him. 
If they're saving it for last, I'm hoping it's someone important.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I know this is a bit late, but I'm pissed that Santino beat Ryder.
> 
> Hopefully Daniel Bryan WILL face Kaval in a Interpromotional match at Bragging Rights.


Bryan against Kaval would be nice - but I can't see it, would make more sense with Ziggler as the heel. Especially as they might want to eventually merge everything AND creatively they probably wont think outside the box. 

Not sure how Bryan gets away with the Face appeal though, he looks a prat most the time. :no:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Santino to cobra the big show and shock the world


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Ah crap! I forgot about him.
> If they're saving it for last, I'm hoping it's someone important.


Yeah, they'll probably do another Battle Royal for the spot.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Zach Ryder > Santino
> 
> What the fuck is WWE thinking? Did Ryder piss someone off?
> 
> And I pray that Mark Henry isn't taking that last spot.


it'll be Henry

Heel leader
3 Babyfaces
3 Heels


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh god, I enjoy the NEXUS at times and am enjoying the addition with Cena being in it, but my god I cannot stand Husky Harris, he makes me sick. I find him an awful wrestler and I can't stand him. I do like Michael Mcgillicutty and think he is good in the ring, but I just can't stand Harris


----------



## marth555 (Jan 15, 2010)

Pretty good raw tonight but im not looking forward to seeing husky harris wrestle again


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit, I'm fucking pissed off that they had Danielson lose and basically buried Danielson for two weeks with fucking Sheamus. It seems that they wanted to prove a point that Danielson doesn't belong in the same with Sheamus. I know that they wanted to have Sheamus to have something do. Just thinking about the raw team itself doesn't make much sense. Why is Miz leader of this team? why isn't it Sheamus, who's an established maineventer? I get why Santino's in there for comedy bits, but really he hasn't that relevant since what, last year? The booking for just seems illogical a bit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shit, I'm fucking pissed off that they lose and basically buried Danielson for two weeks with fucking Sheamus. I know that they wanted to have Sheamus to have something do. Just thinking about the raw team itself doesn't make much sense. Why is Miz leader of this team? why isn't it Sheamus, who's an established maineventer? I get why Santino's in there for comedy bits, but really he hasn't that relevant since what, last year? The booking for just seems illogical a bit.


Don't particularly see how Bryan was buried this week. He put on a strong performance against a much larger opponent.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shit, I'm fucking pissed off that they had Danielson lose and basically* buried Danielson for two weeks with fucking Sheamus*.


you fucking serious?


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shit, I'm fucking pissed off that they lose and basically buried Danielson for two weeks with fucking Sheamus. I know that they wanted to have Sheamus to have something do. Just thinking about the raw team itself doesn't make much sense. *Why is Miz leader of this team? why isn't it Sheamus, who's an established maineventer?* I get why Santino's in there for comedy bits, but really he hasn't that relevant since what, last year? The booking for just seems illogical a bit.


To be fair, Miz did call dibs. 

Santino's there because Bourne's injured and other than Henry (who I suspect will tbe seventh man) he's the next most over guy on Raw not occupied with something else. (Bryan likely going against Ziggler, Goldust with DiBiase).


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well if Cena attacks Wade or defies him, we really won't be able to see Cena lol. Plus John's latest movie once again proved the Miz's Point, we can't see Cena because his movies aren't in the theaters long enough


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

BorneAgain said:


> To be fair, Miz did call dibs.


I think they should determine the last Team RAW Member next week and then have a 7 man Battle Royal with all the Team RAW Members and the winner is the Team Captain


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol @ Bryan being "buried".


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Don't particularly see how Bryan was buried this week. He put on a strong performance against a much larger opponent.





perro said:


> you fucking serious?


Well, he didn't look like he belong in the same ring as Sheamus. He basically got squash last week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why is Miz leader of this team? why isn't it Sheamus, who's an established maineventer?


It'll benefit Miz more. Sheamus is an established main eventer, but Miz is one of the next WWE Champions. He could use the build up. After Bragging Rights, Sheamus will still be an established main eventer but Miz's profile will be raised once Raw wins. Booking 101, really. I had my doubts about Miz being leader over Cena but I knew Miz was winning once they said it was No Dq.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sheamus made Danielson look more credible if anything


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope something happens rather than turning against Barrett in his title match. If so it'll be an exact HBK/JBL copy basically lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Losing to a 2 time World Champion that's now an established main eventer is far from a burial, especially since Bryan had A LOT of offence.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Whoever said Bryan got "buried" is a lunatic. He's a mid card champion who put up a fight and almost won against a main eventer and former WWE Champion. Bryan and Sheamus both looked great in that match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> It'll benefit Miz more, Sheamus is an established main eventer, but Miz is one of the next WWE Champions. He could use the build up. After Bragging Rights, Sheamus will still be an established main eventer but Miz's profile will be raised once Raw wins.


Well, it does benefit Miz but really it seemed to make more to sense if Sheamus was leader like I said. It just doesn't it seem right Sheamus taking orders from Miz. I don't know it could work after all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan looked great this week, but last week, it was a trainwreck. They did salvage the events of last week, though, to a degree.



> Well, it does benefit Miz but really it seemed to make more to sense if Sheamus was leader like I said. It just doesn't it seem right Sheamus taking orders from Miz. I don't know it could work after all.


I agree that it would make more sense for Sheamus to be the team leader. I actually thought he was going to be the team leader heading into this Raw, but it's better to benefit Miz.

Somebody brought up a great point (I think it was Desolation Row, but I'm not sure.), but look at the SmackDown! vs Raw cover. Cena, Miz, Big Show. This is all just a giant promotion for the video game, so they used who was on the cover for the leaders, and of course Cena who's playing the biggest part in the WWE title match.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope daniel bryan takes the last spot on team raw. i think he makes the most sense from everybody that left on the raw roster.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, he didn't look like he belong in the same ring as Sheamus.


first 5 seconds into the mach he had Shemus on his ass and was beating the hell out of him so what the hell ever to that


> He basically got squash last week.


last week sheamus got dq'd cause he was pissed and all he wanted to do was beat the hell out of some one, he blind sided bryan and dint give him a chance to fight back

that's not a burial especially since Sheamus is several times bigger then Bryan


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Bryan looked great this week, but last week, it was a trainwreck. They did salvage the events of last week, though, to a degree.


Lol. Yeah, compartively


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Another fantastic Raw. Daniel Bryan and Sheamus put on a good match. CM Punk's debut made me smile. I like his new trimmed down beard, although it looks a bit awkward as it looks like a goatee with thick sideburns now rather than a beard. 

The Nexus storyline is doing a good job of keeping me hooked. I can't remember the last time I wanted to see what will happen next when it comes to a wrestling storyline. I know Cena can't play the submissive role for too long or the kiddies are going to become disenchanted, but I think he'll definitely cost himself and Orton the tag match next week against Harris and McGillicutty.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> i hope daniel bryan takes the last spot on team raw. i think he makes the most sense from everybody that left on the raw roster.


no, i want to see the title getting defended at bragging rights.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Evan Bourne and Zack Ryder > Santino and Mark Henry


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> first 5 seconds into the mach he had Shemus on his ass and was beating the hell out of him so what the hell ever to that
> last week sheamus got dq'd cause he was pissed and all he wanted to do was beat the hell out of some one, he blind sided bryan and dint give him a chance to fight back
> 
> that's not a burial especially since Sheamus is several times bigger then Bryan


Yeah, but it was anyone else who's an established maineventer that wouldn't normally happen or at least they would some sort of a fight. At the point of him blind sided Danielson and this week's match, I still feel like the bookers could have done a better job of handling the two matches. I mean, this week, Sheamus didn't even used his finisher to beat Byran. BUT, they did do a better job this week.

I misspoke about Danielson being buried for two weeks. Sorry about that.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Raw  Loved the Divas promo, but wish the other divas didn't get involved. Nattie looked stunning, wowzers  Can't wait to see her (hopefully!) win the title. CM Punk on Raw is a good move, I would LOVE to see a Danielson/Punk series over the US Championship. I know Punk is kinda above that now, but I don't think it would hurt him that much. I mean Jericho and Mysterio wrestled over the Intercontinental Championship last year. And those were some of the greatest matches in recent history. 

Sheamus and Bryan put on a hell of a show, really really enjoyed that match. I'm hoping Kaval takes the strap and faces Bryan at Bragging Rights in an IC Champion vs US Champion match. Looking doubtful though  The end promo was amazing. Barrett is seriously so good.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, but it was anyone else who's an established maineventer that wouldn't normally happen or at least they would some sort of a fight. At the point of him blind sided Danielson, I still feel like the bookers could have done a better job of handling the two matches. I mean, this week, Sheamus didn't even used his finisher to beat Byran. BUT, they did do a better job this week.
> 
> I misspoke about Danielson being buried for two weeks. Sorry about that.


Sheamus has 2 finishers the high cross and the brogue kick if any thing The Kick has a Higher success rate and is more legit imo

also bryan isn't as Established main eventer, not only that but Sheamus took out HHH the same way no shame in that


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Bryant losing to a main eventer despite the fact that he put on a strong performance hardly buries him


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

Enjoyed it overall. Shows like the past 2 Raws and the HIAC ppv will keep me interested.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

Was anyone else hoping Orton would RKO Barret when he had his back turned like that?

Yet another good Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lunchbox001 said:


> Was anyone else hoping Orton would RKO Barret when he had his back turned like that?
> 
> Yet another good Raw.


No...


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

It would be cool if Ezekiel Jackson was the last member of Team RAW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> It would be cool if Ezekiel Jackson was the last member of Team RAW.


This.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> Sheamus has 2 finishers the high cross and the brogue kick if any thing The Kick has a Higher success rate and is more legit imo
> 
> also bryan isn't as Established main eventer, not only that but Sheamus took out HHH the same way no shame in that


Huh, funny because maybe I wasn't paying attention but I could have sworn that he used it before as just a signature move not a finisher. BTW, I thought it was bicycle kick, eh.

I don't know but HHH did get a cheap shot from Sheamus at the last ppv that Hunter was in (I don't know the name of the ppv). Hunter nearly beat Sheamus that night.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I liked Raw a lot
some decent to good matches all night


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> It would be cool if Ezekiel Jackson was the last member of Team RAW.


hell yeah. co-sign.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Huh, funny because maybe I wasn't paying attention but I could have sworn that he used it before as just a signature move not a finisher. BTW, I thought it was bicycle kick, eh.


it is but when Sheamus uses it its called the Brouge kick, and he has won plenty of matches with it , u should pay attention more



> I don't know but HHH did get a cheap shot from Sheamus at the last ppv that Hunter was in (I don't know the name of the ppv). Hunter nearly beat Sheamus that night.


cause its HHH


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hope Bourne has a quick recovery from shoulder surgery.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> it is but when Sheamus uses it its called the Brouge kick, and he has won plenty of matches with it , u should pay attention more
> 
> cause its HHH


It's Shaemus. I tend not to pay attention to his matches since most of them are pretty boring.

Well, it's Hunter that's my point.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> It's Shaemus. I tend not to pay attention to his matches since most of them are pretty boring.


no accounting for taste



> Well, it's Hunter that's my point.


yes so if hunter gets beat down by sheamus and is out of action, why is it a surprise if it happens to bryan?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> no accounting for taste
> 
> yes so if hunter gets beat down by sheamus and is out of action, why is it a surprise if it happens to bryan?


Because at least HHH did put up a fight against Sheamus at least. I'm not saying that Sheamus can't put no one on the shelf because he can. What I'm saying is Sheamus just ran over Danielson. They made Danielson look like a jobber with a title in comparison to Sheamus. I wouldn't have such a problem with if the bookers did do what they did this week for last week. I probably wouldn't bitch as much about this if they did do that.

I kinda do get tired of seeing midcarders getting fed to maineventers on a whole.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Because at least HHH did put up a fight against Sheamus at least. I'm not saying that Sheamus can't put no one on the shelf because he can. What I'm saying is Sheamus just ran over Danielson. They made Danielson look like a jobber with a title in comparison to Sheamus. I wouldn't have such a problem with if the bookers did do what they did this week for last week. I probably wouldn't bitch as much about this if they did do that.
> 
> I kinda do get tired of seeing midcarders getting fed to maineventers on a whole.


see ur just being a whiny mark, danielson was blind sided by a guy who didn't care about winning

that not getting buried, especially with what h append this week


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> see ur just being a whiny mark, danielson was blind sided by a guy who didn't care about winning
> 
> that not getting buried, especially with what h append this week


Dude, I didn't mean to say that he was buried these 2 raws. What I was trying to say that he just got destroyed last week and it didn't seemed to really justified what happened this week. Although they did do a better job of handling Danielson this week.

And yeah I was bitchy about this, still am because the mark in me came out. I guess that never happened to you, huh?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> It would be cool if Ezekiel Jackson was the last member of Team RAW.


I don't think anyone would care in all honesty. 

Decent enough Raw I guess. Danielson/Sheamus was pretty awesome for a TV match. I love Danielson being on Raw because now there is someone on the roster that I really want to see win every match he's in. It's also fun to actually root for the face from time to time as well.


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

Montrell274 said:


> orton: "get the fuck out the way, you know i go up that same turnbuckle!"


Lol see how fucking dumb nexus is. If you have been watching wrestling for the last 6 years you know orton is always

at the same turnbuckle so why would they stand there like idiots? God. No fucking common sense. I can't wait till Nexus

is out of the WWE. Wade Barret and Justin Gabriel are the only ones who have a shred of talent. Throw the rest of that

TRASH out of the WWE forever.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

One of the best Raw in a while. Best match quality for a while.

Cena/Miz was decent, Gabriel/Orton was good, Bryan/Sheamus and Kidd/Morrison were _very good_.

Not segment heavy at all and things developed through matches, which I like. Why can't Raw be like this more often?

The youth really shone though. Harris and Hennig are getting the rub of soon entering Nexus and Harris deserves it, Kidd looked like a star against Morrison, something Smith could never have done and Sheamus and Bryan proved why they are two of the best Raw has to offer.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

What a fantastic RAW....no divas match, no guest host crap, a stack of good matches with storyline progression, CM Punk.....and the heat magnet Barrett demeaning Cena to finish the show off would have sent rage among the 10 - 12 year olds and their mother's all around the world.

Love it.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

WTF was Cole smoking?

Cole to King - "You didn't have a problem with Daniel Bryan being a part of Team WWE at Summerslam and look how that turned out...we lost, remember?"

Um...no-one remembers that cause that never happened. King didn't even correct him. It was barely 2 months ago! Please get Cole and King off commentary forever.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Um... that DID happen...

Great RAW. Cena/Miz and Seamus/Bryan were decent matches by RAW standards, and Morrison/Tyson Kidd was great. No stupid promos, no divas matches, no corny segments... why can't all RAWs be like this?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing chemistry between Barrett and Cena. Also, Cena is right now the most interesting he has been in years.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> Um... that DID happen...


No team WWE won the match.......not lost the match.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The ending of this week's Raw may have been enthralling, but personally I didn't like what they did tonight storyline wise. Don't get me wrong, Barrett ripping on Cena was hilarious and thoroughly enjoyable but I feel like they've just played that card too early and it's only going to lead to early extinction of the storyline. 

What I feel should be happening is Barrett should be initially attempting to recruit Cena and try to bring him around to Nexus' thinking. His whole reasoning in the leadup to HIAC was that Nexus could be huge if they had Cena. For that to effectively happen, Barrett needs Cena to be a willing soldier for him. He should be trying that for a weeks and then if that fails, then he starts baiting Cena and having fun out of the situation.

I feel like they've gone way too early and how long can Cena take the constant insults without snapping?


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not going to read all 150 pages in this thread, so I don't know if this has been discussed yet.

Am I the only one surprised that someone actually got pinned after being hit with The Cobra?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

dan_marino said:


> Um... that DID happen...


Cena made Barrett tap out in that match to give Team WWE the win. Jesus, I know the PPV kinda sucked but does NO-ONE remember Summerslam at all?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good entertaining RAW. 
Barrett is very over as a heel, and is great on the mic. He makes Nexus interresting. 
Great match between Orton and Gabriel, I dunno if the 450 was a botch, but it looked very cool. The Miz as team captain of RAW is good,but I wanted it to be CM Punk, who looked great in his short match against Even Bourne. Now push the guy more!! 
Morrison / Kidd was good, let's hope Morrison will use the C4 more as a finisher, he needs a second one (bring back Moonligt Drive). 

Never EVER lets us see a promo between Laycool and Natalya again. That shit was horrible. As much I like Layla, there just to much Laycool every week. And Natalya sounds like a man,


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I loved Barrett head-butting the Miz.  He looked like a nutter. Great!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, it does benefit Miz but really it seemed to make more to sense if Sheamus was leader like I said. *It just doesn't it seem right Sheamus taking orders from Miz. *I don't know it could work after all.


Survivor Series 09.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

TheVipeRko said:


> Lol see how fucking dumb nexus is. If you have been watching wrestling for the last 6 years you know orton is always
> 
> at the same turnbuckle so why would they stand there like idiots? God. No fucking common sense. I can't wait till Nexus
> 
> ...


:lmao 

How dare they stand there! Whining about Orton not being able to get on the turnbuckle straight away? Jesus... that's a new one.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> No team WWE won the match.......not lost the match.





Bloodbath said:


> Cena made Barrett tap out in that match to give Team WWE the win. Jesus, I know the PPV kinda sucked but does NO-ONE remember Summerslam at all?


I glanced over your post; I thought you meant Bryan returning and joining team WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agmaster said:


> Survivor Series 09.


...before Sheamus ever won the WWE title or developed a name, but nice try.

It makes more sense, kayfabe wise to have either Sheamus or CM Punk leading the team than Miz, because they've got the most (actually, the only) world title experience, but Miz needs the boost. He's going to be WWE Champion soon, this victory will propel him even further up the ladder.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA

did he hit him? did he hit him? did he hit him? i think he hit him 

:lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

There is absolutely no excuse. Barrett should walk out WWE Champion at Bragging Rights.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> ...before Sheamus ever won the WWE title or developed a name, but nice try.
> 
> It makes more sense, kayfabe wise to have either Sheamus or CM Punk leading the team than Miz, because they've got the most (actually, the only) world title experience, but Miz needs the boost. He's going to be WWE Champion soon, this victory will propel him even further up the ladder.


That's also the thing, WWE may be forcing miz to the big time, but they are doing it at a very exact and measured pace. I can't hate on that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought that was a pretty disappointing RAW. I didn't really enjoy anything.


----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> :lmao
> 
> How dare they stand there! Whining about Orton not being able to get on the turnbuckle straight away? Jesus... that's a new one.


You damn right. Rookies have no respect for anything.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Decent episode to me!,I have very mixed feelings about Team Raw.....Match's tonight to determine who join it were not bad though IMO.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome RAW. Fun from the start to end. Great matches and they were quite enjoyable. Decent comedy, with Santino being there. And amazing tension especially at the opening and ending segments.

Random observations:

1) Is it me or did the Nexus members come off as jobbers in that backstage confrontation with Barrett? 
2) On the other hand, Husky and McGillicutty looked gold in both the backstage segment and the intrusion. They are looking like credible threats, compared to the actual Nexus members
3) All the three NXT 3 members were in black shirt and blue jeans. What's up with that? 
4) Real talk ! Still love LayCool :yum:
5) Good build up for Punk. The coming days will be exciting as to how Sheamus and Punk accept Miz as captain.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Optikk said:


> I thought that was a pretty disappointing RAW. I didn't really enjoy anything.


God what were you watching then if you didn't enjoy it ?

You're the first to be negative about Raw on any forum I belong too and of the posts I have read.

That should tell you how good the show was lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Uhh, it didn't appeal to me. What's wrong with that?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Optikk said:


> Uhh, it didn't appeal to me. What's wrong with that?


Nothing, I just think it's weird.

Maybe you don't like too much wrestling on the show and prefer more promos.

I don't know.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Nah I enjoyed the matches. Orton vs Gabriel was probably the highlight of the night. I just didn't like the Cena/Nexus stuff. Kinda boring if you ask me.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Cena/Nexus is the best part of Raw but ok, no problem.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought RAW was pretty great for the most part.

The opening was good, if not a little long.
I didn't care for Truth/Dibiase tbh
The Santino stuff was slightly funny.
Morrison/Kidd was good and nice to see the mcontinuing his push, that finisher looked funky!
Sheamus/Bryan was another good match, Sheamus was needed to make the team look more credible.
Punk coming to RAW and his destruction of Bourne was awesome.
Orton/Gabriel wasw a great little match.
I did in fact like the LayCool/Nattie stuff, I don't care what people say...I LIKE LAYCOOL!
The Miz/Cena was a decent match at the end.
The work from Cena and Barrett at the end was phenomenal.

...I didn't find much bad to be honest.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

The miz cena match should have ended with Barrett coming out as Cena was about to win and ordering cena to lie down and let miz pin him...

this would have given cena a lot more heat for listening to barrett so easily


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

It really lightens this Cena/Nexus angle when the GM still hangs prominently over the raw brand booking everything. Everything as in everything. 

The GM shouldn't be too involved in the angle or at least intrude too far in where its presence puts Barret in the seat beside. 

But was an enjoyable show though.


----------



## Jezza88 (May 9, 2010)

Wade is a class act. Cena should def be forced to come out to the Nexus music and don the t-shirt next week. It's a bit stupid otherwise.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone hear Cole say The Miz has until Wrestlemania to cash in MITB. Looks like he'll be cashing before the end of the year then


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

A theory I've heard as to why Cena's still wearing purple is that WWE haven't taken photos of him in the Nexus gear yet, and photoshopping him into it appears to be beyond them. He'll wear the black and Gold when he's been photoed in it I expect.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Unsexed said:


> A theory I've heard as to why Cena's still wearing purple is that WWE haven't taken photos of him in the Nexus gear yet, and photoshopping him into it appears to be beyond them. He'll wear the black and Gold when he's been photoed in it I expect.


I just think that with Cena bringing out the new merchandise, the WWE want to expose it as much as they can so it can get the sales. Although i'd still love to see Cena wear the Nexus shirt, that'll be great.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Survivor Series 09.


Was Sheamus a former mainevent champion then?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Am I the only person to think that Natalya looks like the lead singer of Bananarama?... Seriously I was watching the Robert DeNiro is waiting video, and I saw was Natalya!


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Bloodbath said:


> WTF was Cole smoking?
> 
> Cole to King - "You didn't have a problem with Daniel Bryan being a part of Team WWE at Summerslam and look how that turned out...we lost, remember?"
> 
> Um...no-one remembers that cause that never happened. King didn't even correct him. It was barely 2 months ago! Please get Cole and King off commentary forever.


Pretty sure he said ''HE lost, remember?'' instead of WE.

Anyway, I thought it was a good show. Morrison/Kidd, Bryan/Sheamus, Punk/Bourne Orton/Gabriel and Cena/Miz were all good matches. I'm glad to see Punk on RAW, they progressed the DiBiase/Goldust feud and the tension in The Hart Dynasty and the ending set up an intriguing main event for next week with Harris and McGillicutty. 

The ending with Barrett trying to goad Cena into hitting him was great and both men did a phenomenal job.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Andy362 said:


> Pretty sure he said ''HE lost, remember?'' instead of WE.


Pretty small thing I know but you're wrong, he said:

"You didn't have a problem with him in Team WWE and look how that turned out; we lost, remember?"


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I really enjoyed Raw again this week, it was a solid show overall.

The opening promo was decent, Wade Barrett giving Miz a head butt was hilarious.

CM Punk getting traded to Raw makes sense, he was started to get lost in the shuffle on the Smackdown brand and he can now have fresh feuds with the likes of Cena and Orton. His match with Bourne was a fun little five minute match too, i have high hopes for Punk on this show.

The Cena/Miz main event was a good match, when comparing it to their matches last year it really shows how much Miz has progressed in the ring over the last 12 months.

The Cena/Barrett promo to the end the show was awesome, Cena's look of turmoil to Barrett's delivery of the 'You can't see me' line was all done brilliantly. Barrett's mic work has got better and better each and every week since the Nexus angle started. I must give WWE credit with this Cena joining Nexus storyline, so far it's been very well done.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> I just think that with Cena bringing out the new merchandise, the WWE want to expose it as much as they can so it can get the sales. Although i'd still love to see Cena wear the Nexus shirt, that'll be great.


Yup, my theory is he'll never wear full Nexus gear, just the armband, they don't want merch sales to drop.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Why does Layla put on an awful New York accent on?


She doesn't. Her accent's weird from hanging out with McCool so much. It started happening to Paul Birchill too, he began saying his "t"s in a really American way.

Not that I dislike Americans, but I hope Wade never loses his Manc accent. It's badass as hell.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

What 3:16 said:


> She doesn't. Her accent's weird from hanging out with McCool so much. It started happening to Paul Birchill too, he began saying his "t"s in a really American way.
> 
> Not that I dislike Americans, but I hope Wade never loses his Manc accent. It's badass as hell.


You can tell layla puts on her accent. Because it slips, and whenever she's talking for something other than WWETV she talks with her normal accent. And Barrett's accent is from Preston, Lancashire and not Manchester.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

@Unsexed - Well I know it's not TRUE Manc, because I knew he was from Preston. But hey I'm Welsh - it's close enough from my perspective.



RKO1988 said:


> cena jobs too much nowadays.


Well now, that is a new one. Never thought I'd see that on here. Fair play for going there.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jethro said:


> Yup, my theory is he'll never wear full Nexus gear, just the armband, they don't want merch sales to drop.


If you look in the background of the Nexus backstage segment, there is a nexus hat and shirt. So maybe he will wear it sometime


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good RAW, only disappointing that Cena doesn't wear the entire Nexus gear.


----------



## garcia1.icon (Oct 15, 2010)

hell yeah
----------


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

darnok said:


> Pretty small thing I know but you're wrong, he said:
> 
> "You didn't have a problem with him in Team WWE and look how that turned out; we lost, remember?"


no, you're wrong. i clearly heard cole say "he".


----------



## Unleash the viper (Oct 16, 2010)

Great raw imo....match of the night was either sheamus vs daniel bryanson or RKO vs Justin Gabriel


----------

